# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Rrymat politike katolike shqiptare

## ~Geri~

*RRYMAT POLITIKE KATOLIKE SHQIPTARE *  



Përpjekjet e priftërinjëve shqiptar për të ruajtur shqiptarsinë e klerit të kishës katolike në Shqipëri përballë prirjes së papës për të emëruar priftrinjë të huaj, kryesisht sllavë përbëjnë një pjesë të madhe të dokumentave të shek.XVII. Ndërkohë që prisnin një ndihmë të veçantë nga Papa për shkak se gjendeshin në pushtimin osman, priftrinjtë shqiptarë tregojnë zhgënjimin e madh të tyre nga politika e Vatikanit që emronte priftirinjë të huaj. Vetëm sa për ilustrim këtu po përmendim një prej tyre, memorialin drejtuar kardinalit Matej nga Nikoll Mekjashi dhe Nikoll Bardhi më 1602: "I përndrituri dhe i përnderuari zot. Nikoll Mekjashi dhe Nikollë Bardhi, për hir të zotit dhe të Selisë së shenjtë, peshkop të mbretërisë së Shqipërisë, priftërinjtë, fretërit dhe të parët e kësaj mbretërie, përvujtësisht i parashtrojmë zotërisë suaj të përndritur se si... Nga kjo ne si shërbëtor shumë besnikë, duke derdhur djersë vazhdimisht në vreshtin e perëndisë, prisnim të përqafoheshim, të ndihmoheshim, të përkraheshim dhe, nëse jo të shpërblyer në këtë botë, së paku të ishim të ngushëlluar nga ati i familjes dhe zevendësi i Jezu Krishtit në tokë. Por nga përvoja e vazhdueshme po shohim se po ngjet krejt e kundërta, sepse nga selia e shenjtë po trajtohemi si shërbëtorë të panevojshëm dhe pa asnë vlerë, meqë, pa i marrë parasysh statutet e shenjtëruara dhe ligjet e papëve të shenjtëruar, po na hiqet selia, kurora dhe së bashku me to edhe nderi, sepse pasi kemi shpenzuar të gjithë moshën tonë më të mirë, kur plakemi po dëbohemi si të padobishëm prej të mirave atërore dhe prej vendit ku zoti e natyra na kanë bërë të lindemi. Për këtë punë ne s'kemi mundësi tjetër veçse të ngrejmë padi dhe të ankohemi tek bariu më i lartë që lejon një poshtrim kaq të madhe ndaj nesh..." (Dok. të shek. XII-XVIII për historinë e Shqipërisë, v.II. dok. 195).

Priftërinjë të huaj, kryesisht kroat por edhe të kombeve e racave të tjera vazhdojnë të emrohen edhe sot e kësaj ditë nga Papa në kishat katolike në Shqipëri. Roli i tyre në përcaktimin e politikës së Vatikanit ndaj shqiptarëve është i rëndësishëm në masën që me raportimet e veta, me paraqitjen e situatave dhe përshkrimin e shqiptarëve e ndikojnë këtë politikë. Roli i tyre deri edhe lidhur me identitetin kombëtar duket veçanërisht në rastin e Janjevës ku kanë shërbyer vazhdimisht priftërinjë kroat dhe ku popullsia tani nuk e di mirë nëse janë shqiptar apo kroat, jetojnë me një identitet të dyzuar dhe të paqartë.  



*Panballkanizmi katolik shqiptar*

Katolicizmi shqiptar është prirja e dokumentuar e një rryme të herëshme politike shqiptare panballkanike, ideja themelore e të cilës qëndron në idenë e bashkëpunimit të shqiptarëve me popujt e Ballkanit, para së gjithash fqinjtë sllavë-ortodoksë dhe grekë-ortodoksë kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' jashtëballkanik. Filozofia e kësaj ideje dhe programi politik më vonë u sintetizua nga autori i 'Naçertanies' së njohur si programi qeveritar serbomadh që drejtohej kundër territoreve dhe kombit shqiptar si dhe ndaj popujve të tjerë joserb në parullën "Ballkani ballkansve!". Më vonë kjo rrymë do të përfshijë shumë shqiptarë dhe jo vetëm katolikët e, ndoshta ka ekzistuar edhe më parë. Por më e qartë, më e dokumentuar dhe më e hershme konstatohet tek një rrymë e katolicizmit shqiptar. Përballë saj dhe në ndeshje me te qëndron po ashtu një rrymë tjetër katolike që krijon njëfarë bashkëpunimi me armikun jashtëballkanik kundër armiqëve ballkanikë. Për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët nga katolikët shqiptarë janë përdorë dy argumente kryesore (ka edhe të tjera po jo kaq kryesore), janë përdorë dy parulla ose porta mendore për tek serbët: 'kristianizmi' dhe 'armiku i përbashkët osman'. 



*Pervijim i shkurtër*

Për realizimin e projekteve kundër shqiptarëve nacional-shovinizmi serbomadh i shekujve të fundit ka gjetë shpesh bashkëpunëtor shqiptar. Kjo prirje bashkëpunimi është shumë e herëshme, ka një traditë të shumë shekujve më parë dhe këtë traditë e ka krijuar në mënyrë të veçantë një rrymë e katolicizmit shqiptar. Më vonë ai ka përfshi laik dhe njerëz të besimeve të tjera. Ajo mund të gjendet ndoshta tek këshilltari i Skënderbeut, Pal Engjëlli, për afrim të Skëderbeut me sundimtarët serb të Kosovës, dhe mund të gjendet para tij. Por raste ilustruese për panballkanizmin katolik shqiptar janë disa kuvende të mbajtura radhazi si kuvende gjithballkanike (panballkanike) ose ndërballkanike gjatë shekullit XVII. Kështu në një periudhë të shkurtër dhe intensive u mbajtën disa kuvende ndërballkanike: Kuvendi i I-rë në korrik 1614 në Kuç të Malsisë së Madhe, Kuvendi i II-të më 8 shtator 1614 po në Kuç, Kuvendi i III-të në Prokuplje (nën Serbinë) në nëntor 1616, Kuvendi i IV-të më 1620 ne Beograd. Në këto kuvende merrnin pjesë katolikët shqiptar e dalmatë dhe ortodoksët shqiptar (të ritit biznatin ose grek, siç thuhej, p.sh. mitropoliti i Durrësit), ortodoksët serbë (ndër të cilët p.sh. i njohuri antishqiptar, patriku i Pejës), malazezë, bullgarë, 'maqedonas', hercegovas etj. (HSH, I, 1959:363-364). 

Në gjysmën e dytë të atij shekulli Pjetër Bogdani u bashkua në koalicion me serbët, austriakët dhe rusët kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' mysliman dhe osman duke tërheqë në këtë koalicion edhe një masë të madhe besimtarësh katolik. Në këtë koalicion Pjetër Bogdani u gjend krah për krah me patrikun e patrikanës serbe të Pejës, Arsenije i III-të Cërnojeviç, i njohur për propagandën dhe veprimtarinë e vet kundër shqiptarëve dhe për ortodoksizimin e katolikëve. Angazhimi i shqiptarëve në këtë luftë, duke pasë përballë një shqiptar tjetër, Qyprilinë, solli një rrënim të tillë të Kosovës nga të dy palët prej të cilit nuk e ka marrë veten as sot. Kështu, p.sh. Pikolomini, komandanti austriak i koalicionit dogji Shkupin: "Shkupi ishte qyteti dukshëm më i madh dhe më i pasur në rajon. Megjithatë mbasi arriti në përfundimin se ai nuk mund të mbrohej i vuri flakën gjithë qytetit dhe e tërhoqi armatën e tij të vogël në Kosovë" (Noel, 1998:146). Dhe se 'deri nga fundi i shekullit të tetëmbëdhjetë qytetet e Kosovës nuk do të ripërtrijnë nivelin e popullsisë që gëzonin para 1690-ës. Kështu p.sh. Prishtina më 1812 kishte vetëm pak mbi gjysmën e numërit të banorëve që kishte më 1680' (Noel, 1998:177). Po ashtu u shkatërrua Prizereni që kishte madhësinë e Hamburgut të atëhershëm dhe shumë qytete të tjera. 

Shteti serb që u krijua nga lëvizja nacionaliste serbe në shek. XIX e vendosi propagandën politike dhe politikën e përvetësimit të shqiptarëve në planet e veta shoviniste mbi baza shtetërore të organizuara strikt. Bazat e administratës agjenturore politike serbe i vendosi veçanërisht autori i programit nacionalshovinist qeveritar serb të njohur me emrin 'Naçertanie', kryeministri Ilia Garashanin. Njeriu i parë që rekrutoi agjentura shtetërore serbe për planet e veta antishqiptare ishte një prift katolik, abatin e Mirditës, Gaspër Krasniqi. Në emër të luftës për 'kristianët' dhe kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' osman, Gaspër Krasniqi mbante lidhje, merrte udhëzime dhe paguhej për veprimtarinë e tij sipas politikës serbe drejpërdrejtë nga Garashanini. Gaspër Krasniqi nuk mbeti një individ, por arriti të krijojë një rrjet priftërinjësh katolik shqiptar në shërbim të politikës serbe, natyrisht në emër të 'patriotizmit', luftës kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' të shqiptarëve dhe serbëve, armikut mysliman-osman. Kështu ai raporton se ka rekrutuar priftërinjë katolik në Shkodër (Pal Dodmasej), në Kalivore etj., duke krijuar, pra, rrjetin e klerikëve katolik në shërbim të Serbisë. Prandaj ka kuptim të flitet për rrjet priftërinjëshë katolik shqiptar në shërbim të politikës serbe. Po ashtu Krasniqi tërhoqi në bashkëpunim me shovinizmin serb edhe besimtarë katolik si prijësi i Mirditës Bibë Doda etj. (Brestovci 1983:81-90 etj.). Ndër besimtarët katolik për njëfarë kohe ishin tërheqë kah bashkëpunimi me shovinizmin serbo-malazez edhe Zef Jubani, ose figura të tilla që më vonë do të mbajnë qëndrim krejt të kundërt si Pashko Vasa etj.

Bashkëpunimi i një rryme të klerit katolik me nacionalshovinizmin serbo-malazez ndodhi edhe në rastet kur kjo politikë nuk ishte aspak e fshehur, kur ishte e hapur, e dhunshme njëlloj si në kohën e Car Dushanit dhe kur drejtohej hapur jo vetëm kundër myslimanëve, por edhe kundër vetë katolikëve si në rastin mbasi tokat e kombi shqiptar ishin coptuar nga serbo-malazeztë dhe kishte rifilluar dhuna ortodoksizuese ndaj katolikëve e myslimanëve shqiptar në vitin 1913. Kështu, arqipeshkvi i Tivarit, Nikolla (Dobretiq) Dobreci, u bashkua në fushatën ortodoksizuese të shqiptarëve katolik e mysliman që realizohej nga Mali i Zi në vitin 1913 ushtruar prej Savë Batares në terren me terror që s'mbahej mend që nga Car Dushani (Cana 1996:23 etj.). 

Në Shqipërinë londineze po ashtu një pjesë e klerit katolik shqiptar vazhdoi bashkëpunimin me politikën nacionalshoviniste serbo-malazeze kundër shtetit dhe qeverisë shqiptare. Rasti më i dukshëm u bë veprimtaria e dom Lorenc Cakës (1926) që tërhoqi besimtarët katolik të Mbishkodrës në kryengritjen kundër qeverisë së Zogut, në bashkëpunim (i paguar) dhe sipas udhëzimeve të politikës serbe që synonte rrximin e Zogut nga pushteti (De la Roka 1994:137; Fisher 1996:200). De la Roka sjellë një argument të çuditshëm për të shfajsuar Cakën: 'asnjë ipeshkv nuk guxon t'i përkrah kryengritësit, kështu që veprimi i tyre duket se në të vërtetë ishte shkaktuar nga pakënaqësia e bajraktërëve....'. Mirëpo këtë argument e hedhë poshtë vetë, sepse në faqen në vijim pranon se klerikët katolik 'efektivisht ishin përzier në kryengritjen' dhe në shënimin (33 f.180-181) për Cakën jep dëshmi të veprimtarisë së tij politike kundër Zogut.

Gjatë gjithë këtyre shekujve dokumentohet edhe rryma e kundërt e klerit katolik shqiptar, rryma që konsideronte sllavo-ortodoksët si armiq njëlloj të rrezikshëm sa osmanët ose më të rrezikshëm se osmanët për besimin katolik dhe kombin shqiptar. Veç Pjetër Budit, Nikollë Bardhit, Nikoll Mekjashit etj., etj., edhe një numër i madhe i klerit katolik shqiptar kundërshtoj me gjithë forcën e vet praktikat e papës për të mbushur kishat katolike në Shqipëri me priftërinjë sllav-katolik. Ata dëshmojnë se rreziku ortodoksizues dhe sllavizues i shqiptarëve mbeti i tillë edhe gjatë pushtimin osman dhe se shqiptarët e serbët nuk kishin një armik të përbashkët me serbët, por kishin dy armiqë: sllavët ortodoksë dhe osmanët.

Në shekullin XVI, në një letër dërguar (më 1578) në emër të 15.000 katolikëve të Kosovës tërhiqnin vëmendjen në rrezikun e islamizimit dhe ortodoksizimit të tyre. Në një raport tjetër të vitit 1599 theksohet rreziku që shumë besimtarë katolike t'i bashkohen kishës serbe dhe të ortodoksizohen. Në shekullin XVII, më 1664, Andrea Bogdani, i cilëson ortodoksët serbë si armiqtë më të rrezikshëm të katolikëve. Për të ardhë në shekujt e fundit (XIX-XX) kur Gaspër Krasniqi bëhej vegël e nacional-shovinistit Ilia Garashanin në emër të luftës së 'kristianëve' kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' osman, një tjetër abat po i Mirditës, Preng Doçi, bënte të kundërtën, i përcaktonte serbët si armikun kryesor të shqiptarëve dhe osmanët si më pak të rrezikshëm: "Turku nuk është armiku më i egër i Shqipërisë. Vendi vërtetë kishte vujatur tmerrësish nga turku, por Shqipëria nuk vdiq. Përkundrazi. Ndërsa tani është një armik tjetër, madje shumë më i egër se turku, një armik që po forcohej dita-ditës. Ky armik ishte sllavi. Rusia, me kishën e saj fanatike dhe me bandat e saj të egra serbe dhe bullgare, ishte gati të shkretonte Shqipërinë dhe t'i zhdukte njëherësh katolikët dhe myslimanët bashkë" (Durham 1990:351). Po ashtu besimtarë katolik dhe figura të shquara të Rilindjes Kombëtare si Pashko Vasa (i cili, siç u tha, në fillim kishte mendim tjetër) shkruan veprat e veta kryesore për të argumentuar se armiqtë kryesorë të shqiptarëve nuk janë osmanët dhe myslimanët, por sllavët dhe ortodoksët fqinjë, ide që u bë program i gjithë lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare. Mbas coptimit të Shqipërisë e shqiptarëve, kur arqipeshkvi katolik i Tivarit, Dobreci, iu bashkua tmerreve malazeze për ortodoksizimin e shqiptarëve katolik e myslimanë, të tjerë klerikë katolikë iu kundërvunë deri në heroizma të dhimbshme, si rasti i Luigj Palajt të Gjakovës, që mbasi e masakruan duke i prerë gishtat për së gjalli, e therën më vonë me bajoneta, arqipeshkvi i Prizerenit, Lazër Mjeda etj. Ashtu si Prengë Doçi edhe një nga njerzit më të ditur të kohës, Gjergj Fishta, prift katolik mendonte se rreziku kryesor për shqiptarët kishin qenë serbët e jo osmanët: "Prej kësaj pikëpamje duhet thanë se shqyptarët gabuen e gabuen randë fort, tue u çue aso kohe kundra Tyrkijet; pse për ta do të kishte kenë dam fort ma i vogël me u vu nën zgjedhë të Tyrkut, se me kenë gri prej kristijanvet" (Shejzat, 1972, nr.5-8, f.192-93). Të tjerë klerik katolik shqiptar, dom Nikollë Mazreku, në vitet '30 u ndeshen me qëndrime antishqiptare të klerikëve katolik si Kordinjano.

Pra, ndarja e madhe që i përshkoj gjithë shqiptarët lidhur me përcaktimin e armiqëve kryesor dhe dytësor e ka përshkuar edhe klerin katolik shqiptar, kishën dhe besimtarët shqiptar: ata që përcaktuan si rrezik kryesor osmanët dhe myslimanët bashkëpunuan në forma të ndryshme me serbët, malazeztë dhe ortodoksët, si mbështetësit e emrimeve nga Papa të klerit sllav në kishat katolike në Shqipëri, si ata që organizuan ose luajtën rol të rëndësishëm në kuvendet ndërballkanike, që nëshkruan marrveshje për zhvillimin e propagandës politike serbe ndër shqiptarët etj. Ose thënë ndryshe, nga njëra anë ekziston rryma e klerit katolikocentrik filoserb si Matija Mazrreku, Pjetër Bogdani, Gaspër Krasniqi, Pal Dodmasej, Nikollë Dobrci, Loro Caka etj., etj., etj. Nga ana tjetër gjendet rryma e klerit katolik shqiptar dhe besimtarët katolik që përcaktonin si armik kryesor sllavët dhe ortodoksët si Pjetër Budi, Andrea Bogdani, Nikollë Bardhi, Gjergj Bardhi, Vaso Pasha, Preng Doçi, Luigj Palaj, Lazër Mjeda, Gjergj Fishta, Nikollë Mazreku etj., etj., etj.  



*Pse katolikocentrikët shqiptar urrejnë Fishtën?*

Pra, tani mund të jepet një përgjigje në pyetjen që u shtrua më parë se, pse një pjesë e katolikëve shqiptar e urrejnë Fishtën dhe i vënë eksploziv bustit të tij. Rryma katolikocentrike që gjithnjë ka bashkëpunuar me serbët e urren Fishtën dyfish: pse ishte antiserbo-malazez ndërsa ata ishin shërbëtor të tyre që paguheshin me para ose sende të tjera, dhe sepse ishte katolik që vinte kombin e jo fenë në qendër dhe kështu përcaktonte si armiq kryesor të shqiptarëve 'kristianët' sllavë e jo myslimanët osman e shqiptar. Rryma katolikocentrike urren edhe Pjetër Budin, edhe Vaso Pashën, edhe Preng Doçin, edhe Luigj Palaj dhe gjithë rrymën 'etnocentrike' të klerit katolik shqiptar. Në qoftë se nuk u kanë vënë të gjithëve dinamit si Fishtës, ose nuk kanë filluar fushatën e shpifjeve kundër tyre kjo është vetëm çështje rrethanash dhe se disa prej tyre mbahen si simbole nga gjithë kombi. Aq sa urrejnë Fishtën dhe klerin katolik antisllav, katolikocentristët lavdërojnë klerikët shqiptar që bashkëpunuan me serbët dhe armiqtë e tjerë të shqiptarëve, siç është Pjetër Bogdani që u bashkua me Arsenijen e III Cërnojeviç, austriakët dhe rusët. Prandaj Trakti bën thirrje hapur t'i bashkohemi rrugës së Pjetër Bogdanit d.m.th. sot p.sh. patrikut serb të Kosovës, Sava, ose Artemije kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' terrorizmit 'islamik' dhe njëkohësisht, sipas versionit zyrtar, e njëjta dorë i vë eksplozivin Fishtës.

Rryma e sotme katolikocentrike shqiptare është trashigimtare dhe vijuese e ndjenjave, mendime, praktikave, ideve e gjithçkaje (dikush do thoshte e gjithë qelbit) të rrymës politike katolike që bashkëpunoj me sllavo-ortodoksët dhe nacional shovinizmin serbo-malazez kundër shqiptarëve si komb e si fe për shekuj e shekuj me radhë nën parullën e 'kristianizmit' dhe 'armikut të përbashkët'. Pra është një trashigimi e madhe, e gjatë, e ngarkuar me mesjetarizma dhe e pasuruar me urrejtjet ndërnacionale të kohës së re kundër shqiptarëve dhe veçanërisht myslimanëve që përmblidhet në lutjen e një prifti katolik shqiptar të shek. XVIII, Matija Mazrreku: 'Ab albanensibus libera nos Domine' ('Nga shqiptarët na shpëto o Zot') (Noel 1998:173). 



*Portat katolikocentrike për tek serbo-malazeztë*

Siç u tha, për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët nga katolikët shqiptarë janë përdorë dy argumente kryesore (ka edhe të tjera po jo kaq kryesore), janë përdorë dy parulla ose porta mendore për tek serbët: 'kristianizmi' dhe 'armiku i përbashkët osman'. 



*'Kristianizmi' porta katolike për tek shovinistët serbë*

Për të mënjanuar dallimin ndërmjet ortodoksëve (malazez, serbë, bullgarë, shqiptarë të ritit bizantin-grek etj.) dhe katolikëve, që deri atëherë kishte qenë burim luftërash e kryqëzatash të përgjakshme, përdorej emërtimi 'kristian' si emërtim i përbashkët kundër myslimanëve. Kështu duke heqë dorë nga përdorimi i termit 'katolik', priftërinjtë katolik shqiptar mendonin se hiqnin pengesat dhe hapnin rrugën për bashkëpunim me sllavët (serbët e malazeztë) kundër shqiptarëve (dhe boshnjakëve). Përdorimi i termit 'kristian' dhe heqja dorë nga termi 'katolik' tregon një prirje të fuqishme të klerit katolik shqiptar për të bashkëpunuar me sllavët, sepse përndryshe termi 'katolik' duhej të ishte shumë i rëndësishmë për ta meqenëse deri atëherë në emër të katolicizmit ishin kryer 'luftërat e shenjta', kryqëzatat pikërisht kundër ortodoksëve, kundër atyre me të cilët tani shtërngonin duart. Kjo braktisje e emrit të besimit të vetë, e emrit 'katolik' ndoshta mund të merret, pra, si tregues i një ndjenje tek kjo rrymë katolikësh më të fuqishme kundër islamit se i një dashurie për katolicizmin.

U tha se me përdorimin e termit 'kristian', priftërinjtë katolik shqiptar hapnin rrugën për bashkëpunim me sllavët (serbët e malazeztë) kundër shqiptarëve. Kjo do një sqarim të shkurtër: Bashkimi i serbëve ortodoksë me priftërinjtë dhe besimtarët katolik kundër myslimanëve nuk i bashkonte ata me shqiptarët kundër serbëve, sepse serbë mysliman nuk kishte. Serbët që islamizoheshin përjashtoheshin nga bashkësia, nuk konsideroheshin më serbë nga askush. Ndërsa priftërinjtë dhe besimtarët katolik duke u bashkuar me serbët e malazeztë ortodoksë nën emrin përbashkues të tyre 'kristian' kundër myslimanëve përbashkoheshin me serbët e malazeztë në radhë të parë kundër shqiptarëve sepse mysliman ishin shiptarët (dhe pak adminstratorë të sjellë nga osmanët). 

Në kuvendet gjithëballkanike ndoshta kanë marrë pjesë edhe priftërinjë, që mund të klasifikohen si 'etnocentrik' në disa drejtime të tjera si p.sh. Pjetër Budi apo Nikollë Mekjashi të njohur për qëndresën ndaj emërimit të priftërinjëve katolik joshqiptar në kishat katolike në Shqipëri. Themi ndoshta sepse për pjesmarrjen e tyre nuk ka dëshmi të sigurta (p.sh. për pjesmarrjen e Budit në kuvendin e Prokupjes), por dihet me një siguri më të madhe se Budi ishte ngarkuar nga kuvendi i Prokupjes për të bindë Romën për mbështetje. Megjithëse mund të gjenden dëshmi që mund të interpretohen si zhgënjim i tyre, në qoftë se kanë marrë pjesë, atëherë kjo është një dëshmi se prirja panballkanike ka qenë mjaft tunduese për katolikët shqiptar. 



*'Armiku i përbashkët' porta katolikocentrike për dërgimin e shqiptarëve tek serbët*

Ideja, besimi dhe parulla e 'armikut të përbashkët' të shqiptarëve dhe serbëve e malazezëve ka qenë një nga idetë, besimet dhe parullat më të fuqishme të klerit katolik shqiptar (dhe jo vetëm atij por p.sh. edhe i komunistëve shqiptar) për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët e malazeztë, për t'i shtyrë besimtarët katolik të veprojnë sipas urdhërave, kërkesave dhe planeve nacional-shoviniste serbo-malazeze kundër interesave shqiptare. Një numër i madh kryengritjesh kundër osmanëve planifikoheshin, zhvilloheshin ose hiqej dorë nga zhvillimi i tyre sipas interesave të Serbisë dhe urdhërave që merrnin prej saj. Klerikët katolik të lidhur me Serbinë nevojën e kryengritjes ose heqjen dorë prej saj nuk e paraqisnin para besimtarëve katolik, ashtu siç ishte, si kerkesë të Serbisë, por si patriotizëm, si detyrë e luftës për çlirim nga 'pushtuesi osman', ndërsa Serbinë e paraqisnin vetëm si bashkëpunëtore kundër 'armikut të përbashkët'. Edhe vetë Gaspër Krasniqi rrogën që merrte nga Garashanini e merrte në emër të 'patriotizmit' dhe etjes për çlirimin e shqiptarëve nga 'armiku i përbashkët' i shqiptarëve dhe serbëve. 



*Disa rrjedhoja të bashkëpunimit katolikocentrik me nacional-shovinizmin serb*

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar dhe besimtarëve të tyre katolik me nacional-shovinizmin serbo-malazez u morën, u përbrendësuan dhe u bënë të tyre shumë ndjenja, besime, pikëpamje dhe ide të nacional-shovinizmit serbo-malazez. Ato janë pjesë e ndërgjegjes së një pjese katolike shqiptare. 

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar me serbët u krijua, u forcua dhe u përbrendësua ideja e armikut të përbashkët që u përmend.

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar me serbët u krijua, u forcua dhe u përbrendësua ndjenja e fortë urryese ndaj myslimanëve në përgjitëhsi dhe myslimanëve shqiptar ne veçanti. Nacionalizmi serb (ashtu si ai grek) që luftoi për pavarësinë e Serbisë nga Perandoria Osmane dhe për krijimin e shtetit të pavarur serb e pushtimin e tokave shqiptare mori ngjyrime të forta fetare, të luftës së 'kristianëve' ortodoksë kundër myslimanëve 'turq'. Lëvizja u zhvillua me parullën: "Lufta e kryqit kundër gjysmëhënës!'. Sapo shteti serb po hidhte hapat e parë u ndërmor prej tij programi i spastrimit të 'Serbisë' nga myslimanët. Që në fillim të shek.XIX Obrenoviçi i lavdërohet në një letër dërguar (më 1815) Petër Dobërncit se i kemi zhdukur myslimanët në qytezat e marra nga nacionalistët serbë. Dinastia e Obrenoviçëve 'u nagazhua maksimalisht për pastrimin e Serbisë prej myslimanëve në përgjithësi. Në frymën e asaj politike, Milloshi që në vitin 1832 urdhëron që çdo shqiptari dhe çdo boshnjaku i cili kapet në territorin e Serbisë t'i mëshohen nga 25 të rame shkopi me pretekst se gjoja nuk kanë ditur të luftojnë për lirinë e tyre'. Millosh Obrenoviçi 'urdhëronte që për t'i detyruar myslimanët të shpërngulen nga Serbia perëndimore të prëdorej edhe ushtria dhe t'u digjen fshtarat (Peruçac, Alluga, Buçja, Kozlla, Peq). Kjo edhe ngjau në vitin 1834, kur pjesa më e madhe e Serbisë perëndimore u dlirë nga myslimanët' (Brestovci 1983:41-49). Marrdhëniet shqiptaro-malazeze 'kanë qenë të ngjashme ma ato shqiptaro-serbe' (Brestovci, 1983:49). Këtë urrejtje dhe veprimtari për 'zhdukjen e myslimanëve' e ka përvetësuar rryma katolikocenrtike shqiptare nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë dhe i ngushtë me nacionalizmin serbo-malazez, urrjetje të cilën e shpreh sot.

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar me serbët një pjëse e popullsisë shqiptare katolike i lidhi fatet dhe lojaliteitn e tij me serbët. Rast drastik është përvoja shekullore e Kelemndasve që për shekuj, derisa konfliktoheshin me malazezte për çështje të vogla si kufij arash e kullosash, viheshin nën urdhërat e tyre për ndërmarrje të rëndësishme politike e luftarake. Por edhe viset e tjera katolike si Mbishkodra dhe Mirdita, nën shtytjen e klerit katolik, shpesh u vunë në shërbim të projekteve luftarake e politike malazeze dhe serbe. Kështu për t'i ngritë katolikët shqiptar, veçanërisht Kelmendasit në luftë kundër osmanëve, perandori austro-hungarez Leopold I nuk i drejtohet ndonjë prifti shqiptar po patriarkut serb, të njohurit Arsenie III Cernojeviç, sepse mendonte se ai kishte autoritet mbi ta, ose thënë ndryshe katolikët shqiptar e njihinin si autoritet ndaj të cilit kanë detyrim të binden dhe t'i jenë besnikë: 'Më 6 prill 1690, pernadori duke marrë parasysh propozimet e memorialit të Raspasanit, i drejton një letër patriarkut Arsenije III, me të cilën i kërkon të ndikoj me autoritetin e vet shqiptarët (e Kosovës) dhe 'serbët' të marrin armët kundër Perandorisë Osmane' (Rizaj, 1996:72). Pra, dëgjueshmëria e besimtarëve katolik shqiptar ndja klerit ortodoks serb ishte e njohur për oborret mbretërore evropiane. Jo vetëm dëgjueshmërinë por katolikët shqiptar lidhën edhe shumë fate të tjera me serbët. Kështu bashkë me Arsenijen u larguan edhe një masë e madhe shqiptarësh, sidomos kelmendas, nga trojet e tyre dhe u vendosën në rajonet e Novi Pazarit, Peshterit etj., ku edhe sot gjenden mbeturina të tyre (Noel 1998:170). Numëri i kryengritjeve dhe veprimtarive në të cilat janë përfshirë një pjesë e madhe e katolikëve shqiptar sipas planit antishqiptar serbo-malazez është tepër i madh. Madje kryengritja e vitit 1911 p.sh. ishte aq e kontrolluar nga krajl Nikolla i Malit të Zi, ishte planifikuar prej tij, dhe ishte aq e sigurtë se nuk i del nga kontrolli dhe kthehet në dobi të shqiptarëve sa atë kryengritje vendosi ta përkrah edhe qeveria shoviniste greke e asaj kohe (Kondis 1997:30-31). Ndërsa në kryengritjen e vitit 1912 që nuk ishte planifikuar nga Serbia ose Mali i Zi këto krahina në shumicë katolike nuk u përfshinë.

Veprimtari të tilla të një pjese të madhe të popullsisë katolike shqiptare në rajonet shqiptare në Mal të Zi, të Mbishkodrës dhe Miriditës janë të shumëta gjatë gjithë shekullit XIX dhe fillimit të shekullit XX. Ato nuk janë përmendë shumë nga kombi shqiptar, sepse në tërësinë e tij katolikët janë pakicë e vogël dhe nuk kanë luajtur ndonjë peshë të rëndësishme. Madje shumë pasoja negative i kanë pësuar vetë të parët. Kështu p.sh. mbas kryengirtjeve të viteve 1910 dhe 1911, ashtu siç ishte planifikuar dhe pritej nga krajl Nikolla i Malit të Zi, katolikët shqiptar jo vetëm u vranë, ç'armatosën etj., nga somanët por edhepërfunduan në gjirin e krajl Nikollës si refugjat duke u vënë kështu edhe më shumë në varësi të tij. Por në stilin përgjithësues që është thënë për ortodoksët se, "kristianët të ndikuem nga kleri orthodoks që ish i lidhun me Greqinë, çojshin krye sa herë që e kërkonte puna dhe interesi i grekëve' (Shkodra 1959:57; Skëndi 1967), dhe në stilin që është thënë për myslimanët se ngriheshin në luftë sa herë e donte interesi i osmanëve për të ruajtur kufijtë e perandorisë dhe të vetët kundër coptimin nga serbët e grekët (Kondis 1997), ashtu mund të thuhet edhe për katolikët se "katolikët ngriheshin në luftë sa herë e kërkonte puna dhe interesi i nacional-shovinizmit antishqiptar serbo-malazez" (Feraj, 2002).  



*Veprimtari të sotme katolikocentrike*

Katolikocentrizmi i sotëm shqiptar si vijues i kësaj tradite shekullore të bashkëpunimit me serbo-malazeztë ka trashiguar të gjitha këto karakteristika të saj: idenë e 'armikut të përbashkët' të shqiptarëve e serbëve, idenë e 'kristianizmit' si rrugë e bashkimit me serbët në luftë kundër shqiptarëve, ka marrë e ruan dhe ushtron antimyslimanizmin e kultivuar nga nacionalizmi serb, dëgjueshmërinë ndaj serbëve etj. 

Kështu, katolikocentrizmi i sotëm, ashtu si ai shekullor, ka rimarrë formulën e 'kristianizmit' si rrugë për afrimin me ortodoksinë, para së gjithash atë serbe e greke kundër myslimanëve. Siç u tha, 'kristianizmi' ka qenë një nga 'portat' që ka përdorë tradicionalisht dhe në shekuj katolikocentrizmi për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët dhe vendosjen e tyre nën komandën serbe. Heqja dorë nga emri 'katolik' si emër dallues nga ortodoksizmi dhe si emër kujtimesh të kryqzatave e luftrave shekullore kundër ortodoksizmit, përdorimi i emrit përbashkues 'kristian' (përballë mysliman) konstatohet qartë edhe sot. Raste të tilla janë p.sh. bashkimi para shumë vitesh i priftit katolik, Zef Pëllumbi, me 'intelektualin' ortodoks, Aurel Plasari, nën ombrellën e 'kristianëve' dhe shumë veprimtarive fetare-politike të tyre. Edhe Myftaraj në librin e tij 'Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj' i përdor këmbyeshëm termat 'katolik' me 'kristian'. Kështu ai herë ngulë këmbë se Evropa nuk i ndihmon shqiptarët pa u kthyer në katolik, herë thotë se duhet të kthehen në kristian. Po ashtu toskninë e lë si zonë ndikimi të Janullatosit dhe ortodoksisë greke, ndërsa kthimin në katolik e kërkon veçanërisht për gegninë që e sheh si zonë ndikimi të Vatikanit. Gjersa prej tij, tosknia lihet të zgjedhë vetë nëse do t'i bashkohet Greqisë (ortodoksisë) apo do të qëndroj brenda Shqipërisë, për gegninë nuk le shteg tjetër veç kthimit në katolik. Nga Myftaraj ravijëzohen qartas aleancat katolikocentrike dhe ortodokse-janullatiste për ndarjen e zonave të influencës dhe coptimin e Shqipërisë duke eliminuar rezistencën myslimane ndaj këtij coptimi përmes konvertimit të tyre në katolik dhe ortodoksë. Aleanca katolikocentrike me ortodoksinë duket edhe në aleancën e Berishës (mbasi i është nënshtruar katolikocentrizmit) me Nanon për fshirjen e 555 vjetëve histori dhe kthimin e shqiptarëve tek Perandoria Biznatine ku konkuronin vetëm katolicizmi me ortodoksinë pa praninë e myslimanëve. Derisa e paraqet Nanon si përfaqësues të ortodoksizmit, Berisha përpiqet për vete të marrë flamurin e katolicizmit. Trakti i shpërndarë në Kosovë e Shqipëri, po ashtu, drejtohet vetëm kundër islamizmit dhe myslimanëve, e mbështetë në heshtje ortodoksizmin kur nuk e përmend si një rrezik për shqiptarët dhe e mbështetë hapur duke thirrë shqiptarët të ndjekin shembullin e 'patrikut' katolik shqiptar, Pjetër Bogdani, që u bashkua me patrikun serb, Cërnojeviç, kundër myslimanizmit. Në qoftë se ndiqet shembulli i Pjetër Bogdanit sot kjo do të thotë të bashkohet Lush Gjergji, Mark Sopi etj., me atin Sava të serbëve të Kosovës, ose Artemijen, në luftë kundër myslimanëve, e kjo do të thotë shqiptarëve sepse serbë mysliman nuk ka. Në Shqipërinë londineze kjo do të thotë bashkim i Rrok Mirditës me Janullatosin, kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' të tyre, myslimanëve shqiptar, sepse mysliman grek nuk ka. Për Janullatosin që është grek kjo aleancë është shumë e dëshiruar, ndërsa Mirditës do t'i duhet të luftoj kundër bashkëkomabsve të vetë. Ky është problemi i bashkimit të shqiptarëve nën termin 'kristianizëm': për serbët e grekët është bashkim për luftë kundër shqiptarëve si një komb tjetër, ndërsa për shqiptarët është bashkim me serbët e grekët për luftë kundër bashkombasve të vet. Thënë ndryshe ky bashkim është gjithnjë në të mirë të serbëve e grekëve kundër shqiptarëve. Bashkimi nën termin 'kristianizëm' është njëkahësh: vetëm kunër shqiptarëve, por asnjëherë kundër nacionalshoviznizmit serbo-grek.

Porta tjetër, 'armiku i përbashkët' i serbëve dhe shqiptarëve, e përdorur në shekuj nga katolikocentrizmi shqiptar për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët, po ashtu, është hapur dhe vënë në përdorim prej tyre edhe sot. Propaganda serbe e luftës kundër shqiptarëve, veçanërisht në prag dhe gjatë bombardimeve nga NATO e ka paraqitë myslimanizmin dhe myslimanët shqiptar si rrezik për Serbinë e gjithë Evropën, e ka paraqitë veten si mbrojtëse e kristianizmit evropian etj. Tani katolikocentrikët shqiptar u thonë shqiptarëve se edhe ata kanë këtë armik kryesor të përbashkët me serbët. Në vija të përgjithshme argumentimi i tyre thotë se qenia në shumicë e shqiptarve mysliman po përdoret për propagandë në favor të Serbisë, prandaj myslimanizmi dhe myslimanët janë vërtetë armik i Serbisë, por kështu po bëhen edhe armik i shqiptarëve. Si përfundim, shqiptarët dhe serbët kanë një armik të përbashkët: myslimanizmin. Me këtë hiqen pengesat për aleancë me serbët kundër një 'armiku të përbashkët' më të rrezikshëm, siç thuhej tradicionalisht, armikut osman dhe mysliman. Mbi këtë bazë shkohet lehtë tek ideja se nuk është marrdhënie e natyrshme konflikti shqiptaro-serb, po aleanca shqiptaro-serbe kundër armikut të përbashkët mysliman ne emër të vlerave perëndimore 'kristiane'. Fakti që 'kristianët' perëndimor bombarduan 'kristianët' lindor për të mbrojtë 'myslimanët' shqiptar (dhe boshnjak) e përgënjeshtron argumentin katolikocentrik. Por katolikocentrikët dallohen, ndër të tjera, nga vetë fakti se përpiqen të gjejnë 'armikun e përbashkët' të shqiptarëve dhe serbëve. Për ta nuk ka rëndësi nëse shqiptarët dhe serbët kanë vërtetë ndonjë armik të përbashkët, ai mund të jetë real ose imagjinar, por kryesore për ta është të shtyhen shqiptarët të mendojnë gjithnjë për të gjetë një 'armik të përbashkët' e të hyjnë në alenacë me serbët kundër tij. Kriteri për t'i dalluar katolikocentrikët është i lehtë: ata përpiqen të gjejnë ose të sajojnë një armik të përbashkët të serbëve e shqiptarëve.

Trashigimia tek katolikocentrizmi i sotëm shqiptar i ndjenjave antimyslimane të nacionalizmit serbo-malazez (dhe grek, Raça 1990) të shekujve XVIII-XIX e më vonë dëshmohet edhe në ndjenjat e forta të urrjetjes ndaj myslimanëve. Numëri i madh i artikujve të botuar në shtypin shqiptar gjatë këtyre viteve nuk mund të përmendet këtu. Këtu mund të ilustrohet vetëm me rastin e Myftarajt. Urrjetja tipike katolikocentriste shqiptare e marrë nga nacional-shovinizmi serb (dhe grek) shprehet veçanërisht në traktin e shpërndarë në Kosovë e Shqipëri dhe në librin e Kastriot Myftarajt 'Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj' në të cilat islami sulmohet në atë mënyrë që për të nxitë urrjetjen kundër tij shpifet, fallsifikohet kurani etj., vetëm për të arritë qëllimin që nuk mund të arrihet ndryshe. Kështu, në librin e vet Myftaraj thotë se Kurani jep porosinë për të vrarë të gjithë jomuslimanët: 'Kurani thotë për jomuslimanët: 'I vrisni kudo që t'i gjeni' (f.266). E vendosur në thonjëza duket sikur shprehja është marrë nga kurani, por kurani nuk e përmban këtë urdhër. Sipas Myftarajt që kërkon kthimin e shqiptarëve në katolik, besimi islam është fashist (f.111), totalitarist (po aty), fe e poshtnimit njerëzor (f.102), bota shpirtërore dhe shoqërore e myslimanëve është barabare (f.120) etj., etj. Ky fjalor vjen drejtpërdrejtë nga kryqzatat mesjetare dhe nacional-shovinizmi serbo-grek i shekujve XVIII-XIX-XX. 

Siç shihet, pra, në çdo vështrim mund të konstatohet e dëshmohet qartë se katolikocentrizmi i sotëm shqiptar, propaganda dhe veprimtaria masive e intensive dhjetëvjeçare deri tek shpërndarja e traktit në Kosovë e Shqipëri, e librit të Kastriot Myftarajt 'Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj' dhe shpërthimi i eksplozivit tek busti i Fishtës në Shkodër është vazhdim i një rryme katolike shqiptare bashkëpunëtore shekullore e serbo-malazezvë me mbështetës, frymëzues dhe urdhërues në Vatikan. Nga ky bashkëpunim, siç u tha, katolikocentrizmi mori: a) urrejtjen karakteristike të nacionalizmit serbo-malazez kundër myslimanëve shqiptar, b) besimin në 'armikun e përbashkët' të shqiptarëve e serbëve, c) veprimin sipas planeve serbo-malazeze kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' veçanërisht kunër myslimanëve, d) përbashkimin me ortodoksët serbo-malazezë nën emrin e përbashkët 'kristian' kundër myslimanëve shqiptar etj., etj.  



*Katolikocentrizmin e kanë lënë mendtë*

U tha që në fillim se me veprimtarinë e tij katolikocentrizmi po dëshmohet si një rrymë iracionale, ose siç thuhet në popull: me mendje të dalun. U tha se katolikocentrizmin e sotëm shqiptar e kanë lënë mendtë jo pse kërkon që besimtarët e besimeve të tjera të kthehen në katolik, por sepse: a) është më agresiv se e ka fuqinë dhe, b) se konvertimin e shqiptarëve në katolik përpiqet ta legjitimoj me arsyen kombëtare. Tani mbas shtjellimit të shkurtër që ju bë kësaj rryme në ecurinë e vetë hsitorike është më lehtë të kuptohet ky iracionalizëm. 



*Agresiviteti vetërrezikues*

Fondamentalizmi katolikocentrik është më agresiv, më cinik, dhe më provokues se ai ortodoks në Shqipëri. Në qoftë se me agrsivitetin, cinizmin dhe provokimet e veta nuk ka çuar në një reagim të ashpër ndaj tij dhe në luftë fetare, kjo ka ndodhë kryesisht se përfaqëson një pakicë jo shumë të rëndësishme në tërësinë e kombit shqiptar. Por duket sheshit se po të ishin më shumë, ta zëmë sa ortodoksët, katolikët shqiptar me kohë do ta kishin shndërruar Shqipërinë në Liban, Irlandë etj., shkurt do ta kishin shndërruar Shqipërinë në fushë kaspahanesh fetare. 

Por, ashtu, të pakët siç janë, katolikët për këtë pafuqi të tyre, nga shumica e kombit, madje, janë parë gati si gjynah (për t'u mëshiruar) dhe prandaj as nuk është krijuar ndonjë ndjenjë veçanërisht dyshuese dhe e keqe për ta, as nuk është ndërmarrë ndonjë fushatë kundër tyre. Provokimi, agresivitieti, ligësia, pamëshira e përqëndruar në këtë rrymë katolike është në disproporcion të jashtëzakonshëm me madhësinë e tyre. Prandaj mund të thuhet se një koncentrim kaq i madh i të keqes sa në këtë rrymë katolike nuk gjendet në asnjë tjetër. Cinizmi i tyre e kalon shfaqjen e çdo besimi tjetër fetar në fushën e politikes. Megjithatë, një qenie e tillë kaq e ligë, edhe pse shumë e egër dhe agresive zakonisht nuk ngjallë frikë po neveri kur e sheh se si e ha veten nga inati se është e pafuqishme të realizoj ligësinë e vet. 

Ky qëndrim neveritës, megjithatë është e zakonshme sa kohë që kombi e përjeton katolikocentrizmin si të parrezikshëm seriozisht për të tërën. Por në qoftë nga kombi përjetohet se katolikocentrizmi po rrezikon të tërën, atëherë qëndrimi i të tërës ndaj kësaj pakice të rrezikshme mund të jetë i ashpër. Jo rrallë me bashkëpunimin e vet dhe me vënjen në shërbim të Serbisë, Greqisë dhe Vatikanit katolikocentrikët u kanë sjellë tragjedi katolikëve shqiptar, por kanë rrezikuar edhe gjithë kombin. Në qoftë se e tëra ndjehet e rrezikuar seriozisht, atëherë pakicën katolikocentrike, cinike, agresive e provokuese nuk do të mund ta mbrojnë nga dëmtimet e rënda as gjithë armët bërthamore të 'kristianëve'. I gjithë kombi shqiptar do të rrezikohet e dëmtohet shumë nga një ndeshje fetare, por edhe vetë katolikocentrikët do të dëmtohen për shumë arsye: 



*'Më katolik se papa'*

Katolikocentrizmi shqiptar paraqitet më katolik se papa. Kështu kur Shqipëria u pranua në Organizatën e vendve islamike, katolikocentrikët 'laik' reaguan ashpër, veçanërisht Frrok Çupi, Preç Zogaj etj., etj. Shqipëria u pranua në organizatën e vendeve islamike rreth një muaj para vizitës së papës së katolikëve në Shqipëri. Derisa papa nuk shfaqi asnjë rezervë p.sh. duke e shtyrë pak vizitën etj., katolikocentrikët reaguan vrazhdë ndaj këtij antarësimi.

Derisa papa ka pranuar si gabime të kishës katolike dhe ka kërkuar falje për kryqëzatat, inkuizicionin, djegien e plakave dhe shkencëtarve në turrën e druve, ka kundërshtuar bombardimet amerikane në Afganistan, ka bërë thirrje për bashkëjetesë paqësore ndërmjet besimeve fetare, ka pritë presidentin iranian etj., etj., katolikocentrikët shqiptar duke dalë 'më katolik se papa' nuk pranojnë asnjë gabim të kishës katolike duke dalë hapur në kundërshtim me qëndrimet e Vojtilës. 

Qëndrimet e veta të kundërta me Vojtilën, katolikocentrikët i arsyetojnë si qëndrime në fakt në përputhje me vullnetin dhe dëshirat e tij, por që ai nuk mund t'i shpreh hapur. Pra sipas tyre, papa bën demagogji (thënë ndryshe është demagog), por realisht dëshiron dhe vepron çka dëshirojnë dhe si veprojnë katolikocentrikët. Kështu, duke komentuar deklaratat antimyslimane të Oriana Falaçit, Kastriot Myftaraj, argumenton se: "ndonëse shumësia e perëndimorëve shprehen në eufemizma përsa i përket rrezikut islam, asht e qartë se ndjenja reale asht ajo që shprehu Fallaci" (f.176). Sipas tij pra, gjithë perëndimorët 'kristian' duke përfshi edhe Vojtilën, mendojnë si Falaçi dhe kanë ndjenjat e saj kundër islamit, ndyrësisë, barabarisë së tij etj.,, por i fshehin këto ndjenja. 

Po ashtu edhe vizitën e papës në Shqipëri në vitin 1993, Myftaraj e përshkruan krejt në kundërshtim me deklarimet e qëllimeve të vizitës nga vetë papa, duke e paraqitë qëndrimin e tij si demgagji. Sipas Myftarajt, papa Vojtila kishte ardhë në Shqipëri për të vazhduar kryqazatat mesjetare, kishte realizuar një vizitë që kishte mbetë pa u bërë nga papa Piu II shumë shekuj më parë. Në librin e tij "Një shenjëtore për rekonkuisten shqiptare" (1998), Myftaraj shkruan për vizitën e papës Vojtila: "ai papë i përgjunjur në më të shenjtin vend të hapsirës shqiptare nuk mund të të mos të sillte ndërmend imazhin e një pape të hershëm, Piut të II, i cili 529 vjet më parë ishte nisur të vinte në Shqipëri në krye të një kryqate evropiane, e cila do ta shpëtonte vendin që me shpirt nën dhëmbë ishte duke i qëndruar Dar al Islamit që donte ta gëlltiste" por nuk kishte arritë në Shqipëri dhe: "Ajme!...Ajme. Dar al Islami e kishte gëlltitur pothuajse krejt vendin (Shqipërinë, H.F.) në intervalin ndërmjet nisjes së njërit pontifik dhe mbërritjes së tjetrit". Ky interpretim është në kundërshtim me qëllimet e shpallura nga papa, dhe e nxjerrë papën demagog gënjeshtar, por është identik me interpretimet që iu bënë nga kleri fondamentalist ortodoks grek (dhe rus) vizitës së papës në Greqi, Ukrainë etj., pikërisht si diversion dhe vijim i kryqëzatave kundër ortodoksisë (shih p.sh: Levantis, 'Karvan', nr.2, 2002, f.33-34). 

Nuk mund të thuhet me siguri nëse interpretimi katolikocentrik dhe i Myftarajt është i vërtetë apo i gabuar: ndjenjat e veta të fshehta mund t'i publikoj Vojtila. 

Këtu vetëm mund të nxirret një përfundim duke marrë rastin kur intepretimi i Myftaraj për qëndrimin e perëndimorëve, duke përfshi edhe papën, është i saktë, pra duke marrë rastin më të favorshëm për te. Atëherë, në qoftë se perëndimi, pra, mendon si Falçi por sillet ndryshe me demagogji, kjo do të thotë se ka një arsye, ka një shkak që e shtynë t'i fsheh ndjenjat e veta të vërteta dhe veprimet e veta të dëshiruara. Nga ky fakt del se katolikocentrikët rrezikojnë veten dhe besimtarët e tyre katolik duke provokuar kombin shqiptar, sepse në qoftë se katolikocentrikët e bëjnë kombin të ndjehet i rrezikuar prej tyre dhe e tëra fillon të veproj kundë tyre, atëherë 'kristianët' perëndimor mund të vazhdojnë të bëjnë 'demagogji', të flasin me 'eufemizma' ndaj islamit shqiptar dhe të mos i mbrojnë sa duhet katolkocentrikët shqiptar. Ato arsye që e shtyjnë tani të bëj demagogji e të sillet 'me kulturë e maturi' ndaj islamit sot, mund të vazhdojnë të veprojnë edhe kur të rrezikohen katolikocentrikët shqiptar. Pra, në qoftë se është e vërtetë çka thotë Myftaraj dhe përshkrimi i papës si demagog, atëherë kjo është një nga arsyet që katolikocentrizmi është iracional dhe rrezikon veten për shkak të agresivitetit kundër tërësisë kombëtare pa pasë fuqinë që i përgjigjet këtij agresiviteti. Realcionet e priftërinjëve shqiptarë gjatë shekujve XVI-XVIII janë të mbushura me lutjet e priftërinjëve shqiptar drejtuar papës me kerkesat për t'i ndihmuar më shumë se të tjerët sepse katolikët shqiptar ndodheshin në një situatë të veçantë, nën sundimin islam e jo si katolikët e tjerë evropian që ishin të lirë (Shihni se janë të botuara disa vëllime). Por Papët më shumë ndihmonin katolikët evropian të lirë se katolikët shqiptar nën sundimin osman-mysliman dhe relacionet shtoheshin. Papa bënte politikë me myslimanët. Nuk do të ishte e dobishme për katolikocentrikët shqiptar t'i shtojnë vëllimet e dokumenteve për Shqipërinë me relacione e lutje të tilla në shekullin XXI. Papa prap mund të bëj politikë me myslimanët.

Për më tepër mbrenda vetë klerit katolik shqiptar gjithnjë ka ekzistuar edhe një rrymë kundërshtare e katolikocentrikëve, një rrymë që vlerësonte kombin shqiptar dhe e vinte atë në qendër. Edhe ky është një faktor që rrezikon katolikocentrikët shqiptar dhe besimtarët e tyre katolik, sepse kleri katolik shqiptar mund të mos dalë unik kundër shqiptarëve të besimeve të tjera. 'Kristianët' perëndimor mund të bëjnë 'demagogji' dhe të mbështesin klerin katolik 'të moderuar', 'paqësor'etj., kundërshtar të katolikocentrikëve, ekstremistëve fetar etj., ndoshta për arsyen e shmangies së ndeshjes me islamin në prag të shtëpisë, në Evropë, për të realizuar konfliktin më largë, në Azi e ndoshta në Afrikë etj. Shkurt, ekzistenca e një rryme klerikësh katolik shqiptar me prirje kombëtare e ulë edhe më shumë fuqinë e katolikocentristëve, heq edhe më shumë mbështetjen 'perëndimore' dhe e vendos edhe më në rrezik pjesën e katolikëve që i bashkohen rrymës agresive, fondamentaliste, cinike katolikocentriste.

Nga rryma katolikocentriste e ndjenë veten të rrezikuar gjithë kombi, sepse me idetë e tij të shfaqura deri tani duket se prekë të gjithë kombin. Së paku si shfaqet në librin e Myftarajt ai prek edhe interesat e ortodoksëve nacionalist shqiptar sepse propozon që Shqipëria e Jugut t'i bashkohet Greqisë, prek edhe myslimanët e të gjitha krahinave, prek edhe laikët, ateistët dhe jobesimtarët e ndryshëm që dëshirojnë ruajtjen e kombit shqiptar e bashkimin e tij etj., etj. Kështu ai deri sa bën për vete ortodoksët (dhe jobesimtarët) filogrek kthen kundër vetes një pjesë të klerit katolik, gjithë myslimanët besimtar, ortodoksët me prirje shqiptare, nacionalistët etj. Të gjitha këto janë vetëm disa nga arsyet pse katolikocentrizmi është iracional në kuptimin se tregohet më agresiv se sa e ka fuqinë.  



*Iracionaliteti i 'arsyes kombëtare' katolikocentriste*

Katolikocentrizmi shqiptar është iracional jo vetëm pse tregohet më provokues e agresiv se e ka fuqinë dhe kështu rrezikon veten, por edhe se kërkesën e vet përpiqet ta legjitimoj me 'arsyen kombëtare' shqiptare. Ne shqetësohemi dhe bëjmë thirrje që kombi të kthehet në katolik, arsyetojnë ata, sepse përndryshe bota e fuqishme dhe e zhvilluar perëndimore nuk na përkrah. 

Iracionaliteti i këtij argumenti është i dukshëm praktikisht dhe logjikisht, por këtu do të përmenden vetëm disa momente pa e zhvilluar me plotë këtë argument. Praktikisht është iracional, sepse, siç u tha, perëndimi i zhvilluar dhe i fuqishëm ka ndërhyrë me armë në mbrojtje pikërisht të dy popujve në shumicë myslimane në Ballkan: boshnjakëve dhe shqiptarëve, pikërisht nga një popull 'kristian' dhe që luftonte kundër 'rrezikut islam' ndaj perëndimit, Serbisë. Aleanca më e fuqishme ushtarake në hsitornë njerëzore, aleanca më e fuqishme 'kristiane' në historinë e njerëzimit, NATO, veprimin e parë ushtarak në historinë e vetë gati 50 vjeçare, promovimin e vet e bëri në mbrojtje të një populli në shumicë myslimane, pikërisht të kombit tonë kundër një agresori 'kristian' ortodoks. Ajo mund të zhvilloj edhe shumë luftëra të tjera, ose mund të shpërbëhet, por në historinë e saj mbtetet fakti se luftën e parë e bëri për të mbrojtë një popull në shumicë myslimane. Kjo provon edhe një gjë tjetër: se temri 'kristian' për të mbuluar bashkimin e katolikëve me ortodoksët nuk funksion në pernëdim, por është porta, mjeti, emri me të cilin vetëm katolkocentrikët shqiptar dhe jo 'kristianët erëndimor historkisht dhe aktualisht janë përpjekë të mbulojnë bashkëpunimin e tyre me ortodoksinë serbe e greke. Argumenti i 'arsyes kombëtare' i përdorë nga katolikocentrizmi është iracional edhe logjikisht, ndër të tjera, sepse Evropa e sotme nuk është mesjetare e udhëhequr nga arsyeja fetare por udhëhiqet nga interesat kombëtare. Evropa vetë nuk është katolike, por protestane, luterane, anglikane, ortodokse, edhe katolike dhe myslimane. Ndërrimi i fesë vetëm për të marrë pare nga Evropa, siç u këshillojnë katolikocentrikët shqiptarëve duke filluar me Kadarenë e deri tek Myfataraj dhe trakti, do t'i paraqiste shqiptarët më shumë si ateistë që nuk e kanë problem besimin dhe e ndërrrojë fenë sa herë t'iu nevojitet para, se sa si katolik. E ndoshta për një besimtar më i mirë është një njeri që beson diku, qoftë edhe një fe kundërshtare se një ateist. Ndërrimi masiv i fesë, edhe sikur të kenë të drejtë katolikocentrikët, kërkon një periudhë tepër të gjatë kohore, ndoshta shekullore dhe deri atëherë shqiptarët jo vetëm nuk do të marrin mbështetjen perëndimore e do të mbeten të pazhvilluar, por kur të jetë përfunduar konvertimi nuk dihet nëse do të jetë më i dobishëm dhe në përputhje me qëllimin sepse rrethanat mund të kenë ndryshuar dhe qytetërime të tjera mund të jenë fuqia botërore për përkrahjen (paratë) e të cilave mund të kemi nevojë etj., etj.  



*Ab katolikocentrismus libera nos Domine*

Deri tani, siç u tha, zakonisht, por jo gjithnjë, katolikocentrizmi më shumë se me urrejtje është parë me neveri. Përgjitësisht ka mbizotëruar mendimi se nuk është mirë, nuk ëshë e dobishme që feja të politizohet dhe për këtë një numër i madh argumentesh janë përpunuar edhe në Evropë gjatë iluminizmit dhe kalimit nga mesjeta në modernen. Vlera e vetme e pranuar gjërësisht në botë si karaktersitike shqiptare, toleranca fetare, synohet të shkatërrohet nga katolikocentrikët duke e politizuar fenë. Argumentet e zhvilluara gjatë kalimit nga mesjeta në modernen dhe praktikat e ndarjes së fesë nga politika, e lënejs së besimtarëve në vullnetin e vet të lirë për të zgjedhë fenë., e kufizimit të instituciineve fetare në afrimin e shërbimeve besimtarëve dhe në shoejgimin e epërsive të fesë që u këshillohet janë treguar racionale, të dobishme praktikisht, zbutëse të konfliketeve, shamngëse të tragjedive e masakrave etj. 

Megjithatë në qoftë se katolikocentrikët e politizojnë fenë duke iu drejtuar kombit, duke iu drejtuar shqiptarëve që të katolicizohen, atëherë kombi bën thirrje për shqiptarizimin e katolicizmit. Myslimanët shqiptar nuk kanë qendër të huaj që i drejton. Ortodoksët shqiptar me sakrifica të mëdha e kanë krijuar kishën e pavarur shqiptare. Vetëm katolikët nuk janë pavarësuar dhe vazhdojnë t'u mbeten besnik të huajve. Pra, katolikocentrizmi, kjo qenie e pështirë me kaq mllef e vner të grumbulluar në shekuj, që bren veten nga mllefet e grumbulluara në trupin e vet të dobët deri tani kryesisht është parë nga kombi me pështirosje dhe njëfarë mëshire për te, por mund të shihet edhe si rrezik Parulla e katolikocentrizmit (bashkë me serbët e grekët) ka qenë lutja e Mazrrekut: 'Ab albanensibus libera nos Domine' ('Nga shqiptarët na shpëto o Zot'). Por parulla dhe lutja e shqiptarëve mund të bëhet: 'Ab katolikocentrismus libera nos Domine' ('Nga katolikocentristët na shpëto o Zot')

Fondamentalizmi katolikocentrist po bëhet secilën herë më iracional ndër shqiptarët ose thënë më popullorçe, katolikocentrizmin po e lënë mendtë.E kane lënë mendtë jo pse ben thirrje që njerëzit me përkatësi të tjera fetare të kthehen në katolikë, sepse përfaqësuesit e çdo besimi i ftojnë të tjerët të përqafojnë besimin e vet. Por e kanë lënë mendtë, së pari, sepse tregohet më agresiv se e ka fuqinë e kjo i kthehet si bumerang në dëm të vet dhe, së dyti, sepse këtë thirrje përpiqen ta arsyetojnë më një 'reason d'nation', më arsye kombetare.

Prandaj, në këtë shkrim do të tregohet në vija mjaft të përgjithshme se si brenda katolicizmit në shekuj ka ekzistuar një rrymë politiko-fetare që u ka sjellë dëme të mëdha shqiptarëve; se veprimtaria e sotme katolikocentriste është vazhdim i kësaj rryme; se si përpjekja për të legjitimuar veprimtarinë e vetë me 'arsyen kombëtare' është krejt iracionale etj. Por para se të shqyrtohen këto çështje me rëndësi të madhe për jetën e shqiptarëve, nga konceptimi dhe qëndrimi ndaj të cilave varet shumë nëse shqiptarët do të bëjnë një jetë më të mirë apo edhe më të keqe le të fillohet si hyrje me një dukuri të çuditshme të ditëve më të fundit. 



*Çuditja me të çuditurit*

Për median, analistët, 'intelektualët' dhe forcat 'politike' në Shqipëti u duk si një çudi, si një rrufe në të kthjellët shpërndarja e një trakti antimysliman në Shkodër dhe një shpërthim pranë bustit të Gjergj Fishtës. Por, për t'u çuditur është vetëm me këtë çuditje të 'politikanëve', 'analistëve', 'intelektualëve' dhe medias shqiptare. Në Shqipëri ka dhjetë vjet që shpërndahen 'trakte' si ky që u shpërnda në Shkodër, shpërndahen legalisht në dhjetramijë kopje, në gjithë vendin, në gazetat e forcave kryesore 'politike' dhe në gazetat 'e pavarura', shkruhen e shpërndahen libra qindra faqesh e mijëra kopjesh, transmetohen emisione televizive e radiofonike.Veç disa intelektualëve dhe veprimtareve të rrethuar rreth 'Rimëkëmbjes', dhe veçanërisht kryetari i saj, Abdi Baleta, ndaj kësaj fushate antimyslimane nuk ka kundërvepruar gati askush. Ndërsa tani 'analistët', 'intelektualët', media, 'politikanët'çuditen e bëjnë zhurmë për një trakt të shpërndarë ilegalisht, vetëm në një qytet dhe vetëm në disa qindra, ndoshta mijëra kopje. 

Në trakt nuk ka ansjë ide dhe as intensitet urrejtjeje e konfliktualiteti më të madh se në artikujt e gazetave, librat, emisionet e medias elektronike që të ngjallin reagim më të madh se këto. Trakti bën thirrje për kthimin masiv të shqiptarëve në katolik 'për arsye kombëtare'; nxitje urrejtjeje ndaj islamit si besim; e lidh islamin me dhe institucionet e tij (xhamitë etj.) me terrorizmin, 'fondamentalizmin islamik'; glorifikon disa figura katolike; bën thirrje të largohen nga figurat qëndrore të nacionalizmit shqiptar e të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizerenit si Ymer Prizereni, Sami Frashëri etj.

Por të gjitha këto ide e thirrje dhe, me po kaq intensitet urrejtës janë shfaqë legalisht, publikisht, në gazeta, libra, media elektronike etj., që dhjetë vjet në Shqipëri. Trakte si ky dhe ide si këto janë shkruar nga shkrimtarë, studiues, politikanë, gazetarë të njohur e të panjohur. Kështu thirrjen për kthimin masiv të shqiptarëve në katolik, ashtu si në trakt, ka mbi dhjetë vjet që e ka bërë Ismail Kadare. Ai është pasuar nga një varg pasuesish të njohur e të panjohur. Ashtu si trakti, edhe Kadare edhe pasuesit e tij janë përpjekë të legjitimojnë thirrjen prozelitike me 'arsyen kombëtare': se Evropa nuk na mbështetë pa u kthyer në katolik. Trakti, siç u tha, e lidhë besimin islam dhe institucionet e tij me terrorizmin 'fondamentalist islamik'. Por këtë e ka bërë gati që dhjetë vjet më parë Neshat Tozaj në gazetën 'Zëri i Popullit' (10.1.1995) në artikullin "Shqipëria një depo municioni islamik?" dhe para tij kjo ka qenë propagandë e përditshme e shtypit në Shqipëri. 

E gjithë kjo propagandë antimyslimane është përmbledhë e shpërnda në Shqipëri në një libër prej 330 faqesh të shkruar nga Kastriot Myftaraj: "Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj", dhe është vënë në qarkullim njëkohësisht me hedhjen në qarkullim të traktit në Kosovë. Ngjashmëria ndërmjet traktit dhe librit është fantastike. Ashtu si trakti, edhe libri e lidhë besimin islam me terrorizmin. 

Ashtu si trakti edhe Myftaraj bën thirrje për konvertim masiv të shqiptarëve (gegë) në katolik duke e bazuar në 'arsyen kombëtare', sepse Evropa nuk i përkrah shqiptarët pa këtë konvertim. Shqiptarët ndodhen para alternativës: "ose islamin, ose shtetin e bashkuem nacional shqiptar" (f.91). Ashtu, dhe më vrazhdë se trakti, libri fallsifikon dhe sulmon përmbajtjen e islamit. Sipas traktit "feja islame është fe e dhunës, krimit, drogës, prostitucionit dhe prapambeturisë". Sipas Myftarajt feja islame është fe e poshtnimit njerëzor: "Që islami është fe e poshtnimit njerëzor, kjo kuptohet dhe nga fakti që ajo ka adoptu për ritin e faljes, ranien përmbys" (f.102). Po ashtu sipas Myftarajt feja islame është totalitariste dhe fashiste: "Islami në thelbin e vet asht një fe totalitariste (f.110 etj.) dhe fashiste (ff. 111-112). Ashtu si trakti edhe libri sulmon disa figura qëndrore kombëtare të shqiptarëve: "mos shkoni pas mashtrimeve të dijetarëve të rrejshëm të asaj kohe, të homoseksualëve siç ishin Sami Frashëri, Ymer Prizereni etj.". Edhe Myftaraj në librin e vet sulmon përfaqësuesit e nacionalizmit shqiptar, veçanrisht Hasan Prishtinën (ff. 277;301 etj.) që vijoi programin e Pashko Vasës, Sami Frashërit e Ymer Prizerenit. Trakti ashtu si libri i Myftarajt glorifikon figurat politike sipas kriterit katolik. Sipas traktit: "edhe një herë ju ftojmë të ktheheni tek burimorja - tek feja e të parëve e të mos tradhtoni Gjergj Kastriotin, nënë Terezën, Pejtër Bogdanin". Ashtu edhe Myftaraj glorifikon Skënderbeun, Pjetër Bogdanin dhe, natyrisht, nënë Terezën, të cilës, i ka kushtuar një libër tjetër të plotë.

Megjithëse me i vrazhdë, me më shumë shpifje dhe urrejtje ndërfetare dhe në më shumë kopje e faqe se trakti, ndaj librit të Myftarajt dhe njerëzve që kan filluar ta shpërndajnë 'fshehurazi' si trakt nuk kanë reaguar negativisht as media, as politikanët, as intelektualët veç disa njerëzve të rrethuar rreth 'Rimëkëmbjes'.

Teza si të traktit e të librit të Myftarajt kanë hedhë vetë politikanët më me ndikim në jetën fatkeqe të shqiptarëve: Fatos Nano dhe Sali Berisha. Para se Myftaraj të shkruante librin ku përpiqet të fshij historinë mbi 500 vjeçare shqiptare duke e thjeshtuar në histori vetëm të katolikëve, Fatos Nano pat bërë thirrjen "të fshihen 555 vjetë histori të shqiptarëve". Në përgjigje të kësaj thirrjeje dhe si zelltar i devotshëm i Nanos, Kastriot Myftaraj, i është vënë punës menjëherë të fshij 555 vjet të historisë shqiptare, punë të cilën e ka përfunduar në librin "Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj" disa muaj mbas thirrjes së Nanos. 

Edhe Sali Berisha në ballafaqimin televiziv me Nanon u pajtua me tezën e Nanos për fshirjen e 555 vjetëve histori dhe jete shqiptare. Berisha tha se flamuri shqiptar është flamur i krishterimit duke tjetërsuar kështu flamurin kombëtar të shqiptarëve nga kombi dhe duke e njohur si flamur fetar. Kështu, sipas tij, del se Shqipëria përfaqësohet në OKB etj., me flamur fetar. Ashtu si Nano dhe Myftaraj, përkatësinë evropiane të shqiptarëve Berisha u përpoq ta mbështesë në një element të vetëm kulturor, në fenë katolike. Sipas Berishës prova se shqiptarët janë evropian është qenia e tyre i vetmi popull katolik në Perandorinë Bizantine. Ashtu si Nano, si Berisha, që të dy, mendojnë se për të dëshmuar përkatësinë evropiane të shqiptarëve duhen fshi 555 vjet histori dhe, mbi të gjitha, jetë e shqiptarëve, për t'u rilidhë me periudhën e Perandorisë Bizantine. 

Nuk është aq e rëndësishme se tezat e Berishës nuk janë të sakta: a) se në kohën e vet flamuri i sotëm shqiptar ka qenë flamur i vetëm një princi shqiptar (Skënderbeut), meqenëse principatat e tjera kishin flamujt e vetë dhe, b) as në kohën e Skënderbeut, dhe aq më pak sot, flamuri nuk kishte asnjë simbol fetar sepse përbëhej nga shqiponja (simbol totem, jo kristian) dhe ylli i Davidit (simbol jo kristian). Po ashtu shqiptarët nuk kanë qenë në shumicë katolike, dhe as të vetmit, as në periudhën e Perandorisë Bizantine. Shqetësimi i Berishës nuk është saktësia e pohimeve, por programi katolik që bartin e mëbshtetin. Prandaj për 'eruditin' Berisha, nuk është kryesore padituria e tij. E rëndësishme është se nga pohimet e Berishës provohet: a) se Berisha ose i është nënshtruar presionit katolikocentrist, ose i ka përbrendësuar vetë ndjenjat dhe qëndrimet katolikocentriste. b) e rëndësishme është se edhe Berisha i bashkohet thirrjes së Nanos për të fshi 555 vjet histori e jetë shqiptare që të kthehen tek Perandoria Bizantine. c) E rëndësishme është se me ndikimin që ka Berisha në Partinë Demokratike e ka kaluar këtë parti në programin politik dhe synimet e katolikocentrizmit shqiptar. d) Katolikocentrizmi i PD bashkohet me ortodoksinë e Nanos sipas modelit të bashkimit të Aurel Plasarit (ortodoks) me Zef Pëllumbin (katolik), e kristianizmit (katolicizëm + ortodoksizëm) kundër myslimanizmit, çka shpjegon edhe dashurinë e veçantë të PD dhe Berishës për Aurel Plasarin. 

Mbas gjithë kësaj veprimtarie antimyslimane dhjetëvjeçare, publike, masive, agresive, politike dhe publicistike është çudi të çuditesh për një trakt që, në krahasim me to, është i parëndësishëm. Dhe çudia me të çuditurit vërtetë ka bazë, sepse të çuditurit vetë kanë shkruar e shpërndarë 'trkate' d.m.th. libra, gazeta, emisione në median elektronike dhe në programet politike partiake e jopartiake njëlloj si trakti i fotokopjuar. Çudia bëhet edhe më e madhe sepse gazeta 'Rimëkëmbja' (15.1.2002) e kishte botuar traktin mbas shpërndarjes në Kosovë dhe kishte paralajmëruar për rrezikun e tij duke treguar edhe një herë se është shumë para gjithë të tjerëve në konstatimin e veprimtarive antishqiptare dhe në luftën kundër tyre.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Kundërshtimi dhe vijimi i traktit*

Media dhe politikanët u treguan të ndjeshëm ndaj një trakti të hedhur ilegalisht, në pak kopje dhe jo më konfliktuoz e antimysliman se shkrimet e vetë medias dhe mendimet e vetë politikanëve kryesor. Po në reagimet kundërshtuese konstatohej edhe njëfarë vazhdimi i propagandës së traktit. Këtu nuk është vendi të analizohen të gjitha 'kundërshtimet' dhe vazhdimet e traktit nga media shqiptare, por do të paraqiten vetëm disa të tilla sa për të tërehqë vëmendjen e të interesuarve dhe veçanërisht shqiptarëve. Kështu të ngarkuarit nga shteti për të luftuar veprimtaritë antishqiptare, policia dhe organe të tjera, u dukën krejt të bëfasuara nga shpërndarja e traktit. Shpërndarjen e traktit fillimisht e morën si diçka joserioze dhe si lojë adoleshentësh: 'autoritetet policore filllimisht deshën ta kalojnë ngjarjen pa bujë. 'ka shumë mundësi që të ketë qenë njëlloj adoleshentësh' - u shpreh të dielën mbasdite një nga krerët e Rendit' ("Ballkan", 12.02.2002, f.9). Ka dy mundësi: Ose krerët e rendit ishin vërtetë të befasuar, nuk e kishin pritë këtë veprimtari, dhe atëherë mbajnë përgjegjësi (edhe ligjore) pse nuk kanë informacion për veprimtari antishqiptare me karakter politiko-fetar. Kjo përgjegjësi nuk mund të anashkalohet sepse janë organe të ngarkuara, të specializuara e të paguara për të zbuluar këto veprimtari edhe kur askush tjetër mund të mos di gjë për to. Sepse, siç u tha më lartë, kjo është një veprimtari e dendur dhe legale në Shqipëri që dhjet vjet e se, për më tepër, gazeta 'Rimëkëmbja' pa qenë organ i specializuar dhe me mundësitë e organeve shtetërore për zbulimin e këso lloj veprimtarishë edhe e kishte botuar traktin, edhe kishte paralajmëruar për rrezikun e tij. Ose, mundësia e dytë, dhe më e besueshme mbetet që organet shtetërore të kenë pasë dijeni për këto veprimtari, por janë përpjekë ta fshehin atë, ta quajnë 'lojë adoleshentësh' për ta mbrojtë duke dëshmuar kështu se janë bashkëpunëtor me shpërndarësit e trakteve dhe të antimyslimanzimit.

Edhe media, ndonëse në dukje e kundërshtoi zhurmshëm, gjeti mënyra ta vazhdoj politikën e traktit. Kështu ndryshe nga rastet që kur shprehen kundër myslimanizmit 'gazetarët', 'politikanët' e 'intelektualët' përdorin gjithnjë emërtimin 'fondamentalizëm islamik', për traktin katolik që shfaqej aq vrazhdë e dhunshëm kundër myslimanizmit thuhej vetëm 'trakt fondamentalist' pa cilësorin katolik. Në editorialin e gazetës 'Ballkan' (12.02.2002) shkruhej: "Fondamentalizmi i pafshehur, me stil të hapur dhe arrogant u shfaq të dielën, kur një trakt...". Editorialisti nuk dëshiron (ndoshta nuk guxon) të thotë 'fondamentalizëm katolik' por e le pa cilësor, thjeshtë fondamentalizëm, sikur të ishte fondamentalizëm ekologjistësh, a budistësh, a alienësh etj. Editorialisti ka frikë nga përdorimi, ose se mos futet në përdorim termi i saktë që i përgjigjet veprimtarisë katolikocentriste shqiptare: fondamentalizëm katolik. 

Gazeta që gati me zor dhe kundër vullnetit e shprehi kundërshtimin ndaj traktit dhe politikës së tij fondamentaliste katolikocentriste ishte gazeta e Partisë Demokratike, 'Rilindja Demokratike'. Kështu, derisa gati gjithë gazetat i kishin kushtuar nga dy faqe 'kundërshtimi' rrezikut që paraqet politika e traktit, RD i kishte dhënë vetëm gjysmë faqeje dhe atë vetëm me deklarata të thata e formale të drejtuesve lokal të PD-ës. Ky qendrim i gazetës është shprehje e poltikës së Berishës për të parë flamurin shqiptar si të katolicizmit.

"Analistët" e gazetës 'Korrieri' si përherë edhe të paaftë edhe keqdashës ndaj shqiptarëve e shpjegojnë shpërndarjen e traktit me krizën qeveritare: "Këtë herë kjo mund të shpjegohet me krizën qeveritare apo me masat shtërnguese të policisë për kriminalitetin në këtë zonë" (12.02.2002, f.11). "Korrieri" kështu përpiqet të fsheh propagandën antimyslimane dhjetëvjeçare në të cilën vetë kjo gazetë përpiqet të ze vendin e pare. Propaganda dhjetëvjeçare nuk mund të shpjegohet me krizën qeveritare të kohëve të fundit. As thirrjet e Nanos për të fshi historinë 555 vjeçare të shqiptarëve, as tjetërsimi i flamurit nga Berisha, as thirrjet për konvertim në katolik dhe presioni arrogant ndaj myslimanëve nga ana e Kadaresë, Tozajt, Blushit, Mirditës, Sedajt etj., etj., filluar para dhjetë vjetësh e përsëritë gati çdo ditë nga gazetat dhe media elektronike nuk mund të shpjegohen me krizën e fundit qeveritare. Por analistët e "Korrierit" dihet se janë edhe keqdashës, edhe të paaftë.

'Korrieri" ashtu si trakti bën vetë propagandë fetare kur poetin kombëtar Gjergj Fishta e quan përfaqësues të fesë kristiane: 'u hodh një granatë pranë një monumenti të një përfaqësuesi të fesë kristiane' ("Korrieri, 12.02.2002). Gjergj Fishta për shqiptarët nuk është përfaqësues i fesë kristiane, por është përjetuar si përfaqësues i nacionalizmit shqiptar dhe është mbështetë nga myslimanët po aq sa nga katolikët me prirje nacionaliste.  



*Pse sulmohet Fishta nga katolikët?*

Si organet shtetërore, si komentatorët e ndryshëm të traktit dhe të shpërthimit afër bustit të Fishtës bashkoheshin në konstatimin se të dy veprimet janë kryer nga e njëjta qendër. Kjo është një qëndrim i drejtë i tyre, në ndryshim nga qëndrimet e tjera si vijimi i traktit duke 'e kundërshtuar' apo përpjekje për mbrojtjen e tij (tyre) që u përmenden më lartë. Çka mbetet për t'u shpjeguar, megjithkëtë, është pyetja se pse rryma fondamentaliste katolikocentriste e sulmon Fishtën? Përgjigja në këtë pyetje kërkon njëfarë njohurie të përgjithshme të rrymave politike brenda vetë katolicizmit shqiptar. 



*Katolikocentrikët dhe etnocentrikët katolik: konceptet*

Katolicizmi ndër shqiptarët nuk është një qëndrim dhe veprimtari njësh (unike) po është shumës me diferencime të brendshme të ndryshme. Diferencimet brenda katolicizmit mund të shihen si diferencime doktrinare, në kohë (p.sh. interpretimet paramesjetare, mesjetare apo bashkohore të shkrimeve të shenjta) apo sipas urdhërave të ndryshëm si p.sh. françeskan, jezuitë etj. Këtu me interes është diferencimi në rryma politike i katolikëve në Shqipëri. 

Edhe diferencimet politike mund të shihen sipas kriteresh të ndryshme, por këtu është me interes diferencimi sipas kriterit kombëtar ose fetar, sipas atij kriteri që vendos kombin (ose etninë) në qendër dhe pastaj faktorët e tjerë i sheh se si janë në marrdhënie me te. Kjo do të thotë se sheh cilët faktorë janë miqësor, cilët armiqësor, cilët neutralë, me cilët duhet bërë aleancë, me cilët luftë etj. Shkurt bën politikë. Ose vendos fenë në qendër dhe pastaj sheh se si janë të rrethuar rreth saj faktorët e ndryshëm. Rryma që vendos në qendër etninë, kombin mund të quhet etnocentrike. Karakteristikë tjetër e këtij drejtimi mendor është komunitarianizmi, vendosja në qendër e bashkësisë (etnike) dhe shikimi i faktorëve të tjerë në marrdhënie me bashkësinë dhe jo me universalen d.m.th. një faktor nuk e shikon p.sh. si armiqësor a miqësor sipas një përcaktimi universal, por miqësor apo armiqësor në lidhje me një bashkësi. Rryma që vendos në qendër (center) fenë katolike mund të quhet katolikocentriste. Karakteristikë tjetër e kësaj rrymë është universializmi në kuptimin se feja katolike mëton se u përmbahet parimeve universale, të vlefshme njëlloj për të gjithë njerëzit dhe bashkësitë.

Ndarja që i ka përshkuar të gjithë shqiptarët lidhur me përcaktimin e armikut kryesor për shqiptarët si etni-komb e jo vetëm si fe në dhjetë shekujt e fundit e ka përshkuar edhe kishën katolike në Shqipëri, priftërinjtë dhe besimtarët katolik. Një rrymë katolike mendonte se armiku kryesor për shqiptarët si etni, komb janë sllavët ortodoks ballkanas ndërsa më pak të rrezikshëm pushtuesit osman. Kjo rrymë u ndesh dhimbshëm me pushtuesit shovinist serb e malazez dhe më pak me pushtuesit osman. Një rrymë tjetër mendonte se armiku më i rrezikshëm për katolikët janë pushtuesit osman dhe jo pushtuesit ballkanas sllav-ortodoks. Kjo rrymë u ndesh me pushtuesit osman dhe bashkëpunoj me pushtuesit serb e malazez ortodoks. Kjo rrymë po ashtu vendosë në qendër fenë dhe vlerësimin e gjithçkaje e sheh nga kjo qendër: miqtë, armiqtë, neutralët, vlersimin e ngjarjeve, proceseve dhe individëve. Prandaj quhet edhe katolikocentriste, d.m.th. që vë në qendër katolicizmin dhe jo aq shumë kombin. 

Katolikocentrizmi i sotëm cinik dhe agresiv është vazhdim i një rryme politike katolike shumëshekullore shqiptare, i rrymës që në shekuj u afrua, bashkëpunoj vullnetarisht ose me pagesë me malazezët, serbët dhe shoviznizmin antishqiptar serb kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' osman dhe mysliman dhe që në qendër vendos besimin e vet katolik e jo kombin.  



*'Feja e të parëve': ortodoksizmi*

Ndarja e kishave më 1054 në të Lindjes (biznatine, ortodokse) dhe të perëndimit (romane, katolike) sjellë edhe ndarjen brenda kristianëve shqiptar. Në fillim të gjitha kishat dhe kristianët shqiptar mbetën të ritit ortodoks, bizantin me dy mitropoli nga të cilat vareshin të gjitha kishat e tjera, mitropolia e Durësit për Shqipërinë e epërme dhe mitropolia e Ohrit për Shqipërinë e poshtme. Përhapja e katolicizmit filloi rreth njëzet vjet më vonë kur u themelua peshkopata e Tivarit nga mbreti i zetës (Serbisë) Mihali. Mihali, ishte pasardhës i zhupanit të Zetës, Vojisllavi, që e kishte pushtuar Shkodrën dhe kishte vendosë slinë e tij aty. Mihali ishte në luftë me Biznatin. Për këtë i kërkoi ndihmë Papës së Romës në luftë kundër Bizantit dhe kurorëzimin mbret e, si kundërshpërblim, i ofroj atij hapjen e një peshkopate katolike në Tivar. Papa i tërehqur nga ideja se mund të krijonte një kishë katolike në këtë rajon të Ballkanit i pranoi kërkesat e Mihalit dhe kështu më 1077 u hap edhe peshkopata e Tivarit. Kështu, pra, vetëm mbas 20 vjet të përfshirjes së gjithë shqiptarëve në ritin ortodoks përems mbretit serb u hap e para kishë katolike dhe filloi përhapja e katolicizmit tek shqiptarët. Megjithkëtë, edhe dy shekuj më vonë shumica e popullsisë shqiptare mbetej ortodokse, ndërsa katolicizmi ishte përhapë në hapësira më të ngushta.

Prandaj thirrja e katolikocentristëve për 'kthim në fenë e të parëve' e kthen thirrjen kundër tyre. Në qoftë se duhet kthyer në fenë e të parëve, atëherë del se shqiptarët duhet të kthehen në ortodoksë, siç thotë Janullatosi, dhe jo në katolik siç thonë katolikocentristët. Këta nuk mund të thonë se katolicizmi ka ekzistuar para ortodoksizmit, se ortodoksizmi u themelua vonë, mbas shkëputjes nga kisha romane etj., sepse para ortodoksizmit nuk ka pasë as katolicizëm. Katolicizmi e mori kuptimin pikërisht në marrdhënie me ortodoksizmin. Para tyre kishte thjeshtë kristianizëm, kryçtar dhe rryma të tjera por jo katolik e ortodoks. Për më tepër ortodoksia e mori emrin kështu pikërisht si qëndrim më besnik, dogmatik ndaj kristianizmit të deriatëherëshëm (njëmijëvjeçar). Përkundrazi, katolicizmi u qortua se nuk është vijim i praktikave dhe besimeve njëmijëvjeçare, por është reformuar, ka ndryshuar etj. Nga këto debate teologjike-kishtare, megjithëse një zgjidhje përfundimatre nuk është dhënë kurrë, mbeti se ortodoksizmi është dogmatizëm, nuk pranon ndryshime, riinterpertime etj., pra, i qëndroj strikt kristianizmit të hershëm, ndërsa katolicizmi është besimi i mëparshëm i reformuar, pra, nuk është ai i pari fare. E zbatuar për thirrjen katolikocentriste të kthimit në fenë 'e të parëve' kjo do të thotë pra, kthim në ortodoksë, sepse më besnik ndaj besimit të të parëve ka mbetur ortodoksia, sepse katolicizmi është vetëm njëmijëvjeçar, nuk i ka qëndruar plotëisht besnik besimit të të parëve ndërsa ortodoksia është dymijëvjeçare etj., etj. Ose, siç u është thënë shpesh, në qoftë se duhet kthyer tek besimet e para fare, mbasi nuk ka arsye të ndalemi në mes të rrugës se kthimit mbrapa tek të parët, atëherë duhet kthyer në paganizëm, sepse të parët tanë të parë kanë qenë paganë. Pra një debat i tillë nuk është serioz dhe, siç shihet, lehtë mund të banalizohet e të kthehet kundër katolikocentrikëve duke i nxjerrë sheshit si iracional.  



*Motivi etnik i katolicizimit fillestar*

Katolicizmi ndër shqiptarët filloi të përhapet me ritme të shpejta dhe, rrjedhmisht, masivisht vetëm nga gjysma e dytë e shekullit të XIII, mbasi u krijuan kishat autoqefale ortodokse, veçanërisht ajo serbe (1219). Krijimi i kishave ortodokse autqefale e lidhi kishën, besimin fetar me kombin. Kisha e ritit bizantin, megjithëse mbizotërohej nga grekët, mbetej teorikisht universale, e palidhur drejtpërdrejtë me ndonjë etni a (në gjuhën e sotme) komb. Ndërsa autoqefalia ishte procesi i lidhjes së kishës me etninë. Kështu në kishën ortodokse serbe shkrimi, gjuha e shërbimit fetar, lidhja me shtetin etj., ishin serbe. Përmes serbizimit të ritit ortodoks, lidhjes së fesë me kombin kisha ortodokse serbe rrezikonte tjetërsimin kombëtar të shqiptarëve, asimilimin e tyre në serbë. Për t'i shpëtuar këtij asimilimi etnik-fetar (krahas shumë aryseve të tjera) shqiptarët filluan përqafimin masiv të katolicizmit, ritit kristian perëndimor. Në këtë periudhë realizohet katolicizimi masiv i shqiptarëve dhe shënohet përhapja më e gjërë e katolicizmit ndër shqiptarët (Xhufi, 1996:41-44; Noel, 1998:42). Kjo ndarje që në fillim ishte doktrinare, nëse do të zbatohej riti bizantin apo romak, me krijimin e kishave autoqefale mori rëndësi kombëtare. Deri me shtrirjen e Perandorisë Osmane në Ballkan konflikti shqiptaro-serb në vijën fetare është ndërmjet katolicizmit (shqiptarët) dhe ortodoksisë (serbët). Madje katolicizmi quhet prej serbëve 'feja e shqiptarëve' (arbanska vera).

Ortodoksia serbe ushtroi një dhunë të jashtëzakonshme kundër katolikëve dhe atyre që u bënë katolik për konvertimin në ortodoks: damkosja me hekur të skuqur, djegia e shtëpisë, dënimet me vdekje, dëbimet ishin vetëm disa nga masat që ushtroheshin për t'i konvertuar të gjithë besimtarët e besimeve të tjera në ortodoks serbë.  



*Katolikocentrikët dhe etnocentrikët katolik: ndeshja historike*

Me konsolidimin e pushtetit osman kisha katolike ndër shqiptarët tani ka jo një, po dy rival: ortodoksinë dhe islamin. Mendimi i klerit katolik shqiptar dhe kishës katolike ndahet në dy rryma: njëra palë, vazhdon të mendoj se rreziku kryesor është kisha ortodokse sllave (serbe) e mbështetur nga serbët dhe osmanët, ndërsa pala tjetër mendon se rreziku kryesor është islami i mbështetur nga osmanët. 

Këto dy rryma janë të dokumentuara mirë prandaj ka kuptim të flitet për to. Sigurisht, këtu nuk do të paraqiten në mënyrë të hollësishme për të mos 'lodhur' lexuesin dhe, sepse, çdo njeri i informuar ose i interesuar mund ta bëj relativisht lehtë këtë gjë meqenëse ka shumë burime, dokumente, analiza etj. Por do të përmenden vetëm ilustrativisht disa momente.

Konflikti ndërmjet dy rrymave katolike shqiptare bëhet i dukshëm p.sh. në problemin e qëndrimit ndaj priftërinjëve sllavë (kryesisht kroat) që emëroheshin nga Vatikani si drejtues në kishat katolike në Shqipëri. Në shekullin XVI vezir i madh në Stamboll ishte Mehmet Sokoloviçi, me origjinë serbe. Megjithëse Papa dukej në armiqësi me osmanët nuk ishte bash pengesë që, i yshtur nga veziri i madh serbo-osman, të emëronte në kishat katolike në Shqipëri priftirinjë sllave. Në pamundësi për të emëruar serbë për shkak se ishin ortodoksë, së paku emëronte sllav, kryesisht kroat. 

Një rrymë e klerit katolik shqiptar e mbështeste emërimin e priftërinjëve sllav në kishat katolike në Shqipëri. Ky pranim, pos motiveve të tjera, presupozon një të menduar universialist dhe katolikocentrist. Në qoftë se në qendër vendoset feja katolike, atëherë origjina etnike, racore etj., nuk kanë rëndësi sepse feja katolike është universale, për të gjithë, është karakteristika me të cilën njerëzit bashkohen ose ndahen. Një rrymë tjetër kundërshtonte emërimin e priftërinjëve sllavë në kishat shqiptare, edhe pse këta priftërinjë sllavë ishin katolik. Ky qëndrim presupozon një të menduar etnocentrik, komunitarian. Në qoftë se në qendër vendoset bashkësia, kombi, atëherë rëndësi të parë ka përkatësia kombëtare dhe jo vetëm fetare (katolike). 

Është e kuptueshme se mbështetjen e papatit dhe Vatikanit e kishte rryma katolikocentriste që vinte në plan të parë fenë, sepse Vatikani i përmbahej (së paku verbalisht) të menduarit universialist. Ndërsa rryma e përqëndruar tek kombi ishte në kundërshtim me mendimin e Vatikanit dhe, rrjedhmisht kundërshtohej prej tij. Megjithëse ekzistojnë një numër i madh dokumentesh për ndeshjen ndërmjet këtyre dy rrymave katolike shqiptare, rasti i Pjetër Budit është me tragjiku dhe më përfqësuesi për ta përmendur (shkurt). Pjetër Budi nuk ishte një kundërshtar nga paragjykimet ose indoktrinimi antiserb i priftërinjëve sllavë. Ai kishte marë pjesë ose së paku ishte i deleguar në Vatikan nga kuvendi i tretë ndërballkanik që u mbajt në Prokuplje (11.11.1616) dhe në të cilin merrnin pjesë klerik katolik e ortodoksë nga gati të gjitha vendet e Ballkanit, pra sllavë me shumicë dhe serb në veçanti. Nga kuvendi Budi u ngarkua të siguronte mbështetjen e Vatikanit për kristianët e Ballkanit. Por, megjithëse u përpoq për disa vjet, nuk arriti të bindë Papën t'i ndihmojë kristianët e Ballkanit në luftë kundër osmanëve. Mbas kësaj, më 1622 Budi kthehet në Shqipëri dhe mbledh dy koncile katolike në të cilat, nën ndikimin e tij, vendoset që në kishat katolike të mos pranohen priftërinjë katolik që nuk janë të kombësisë shqiptare. Mbas nëntë muajsh Budi u mbyt në Dri. 

Budi është interesant në shumë drejtime, por këtu, për të mos u larguar shumë nga tema, do të përmenden vetëm disa. 

Budi i jep qartë përparësi përkatësisë në komb ndaj përkatësisë në fe, sepse për te nuk është e rëndësis parësore faktit që priftërinjtë sllavë të emëruar nga Vatikani në kishat në Shqipëri janë katolik, por faktit se ata nuk janë shqiptar. Budi është në mendim komunitarian, etnocentrik në kundërshtim me mendimin e Vatikanit që është katolikocentrik universialist. Në fund, dhe më e rëndësishmja, por edhe më pak e vëna re dhe më pak e analizuara, Budi është gjysmëreformacionist në kristianizmin katolik shqiptar dhe, prandaj, veçanërisht i rrezikshëm për Vatikanin. Lëvizja e tij për emërimin në kishat katolike në Shqipëri vetëm të priftërinjëve me kombësi e gjuhë shqiptare është në logjikën e Reformacionit evropian që çoi në shkëputjen e kishave nga Papati dhe krijimin e kishave kombëtare. 



*Introdukt: 'reformacioni' i mbytur shqiptar*  

Megjithë tundimin e madh për të mos u larguar nga tema qëndrore dhe nga premtimi për të përmendë vetëm sa për ilustrim disa momente të ndeshjes se rrymave katolike shqiptare njëra me tjetrën, këtu vlen të bëhet një largim dhe për të theksuar këtë lidhje të Budit me reformacionin evropian.

Mark Krasniqi shprehet se gjatë mesjetës së vonë, "në ecurinë e kohës kisha ortodokse u nda në disa kisha kombëtare që u përgjigjeshin territoreve të popujve ose shteteve... Kisha ortodokse u bë kështu kishë kombëtare, ndërkohë që kisha katolike nuk mori këtë rrugë por mbeti internacionale dhe e bazuar në parimet universale, duke njohur Papën e Romës si autoritetin e saj më të lartë" (Krasniqi 1996:75). Mirëpo kjo është e vërtetë vetëm në kohë, në kuptimin se lëvizjet për autoqefali (pavarësi) të kishave katolike dhe të lidhjes së kishës me kombin nuk filluan në kohën kur filluan lëvizjet e tilla tek kisha ortodokse. Por Reformacioni në Evropë që u zhvillua në shekullin XVI realizoj pikërisht këto dy aspekte: shkëputjen e kishave katolike nga autoriteti suprem i papës, mosnjohja e papës si autoritet suprem, pavarësimi (autoqefalia) prej tij dhe lidhjen e kishës me kombin duke formuar kishën anglikane (1534), luterane (1555) etj., etj. Budi e zhvilloi veprimtarinë e tij kur këto lëvizje ('autoqefaliste') reformiste në Evropë kishin arritë sukseset e tyre të mëdha në ndeshjen me Papën dhe afrimin e kishës deri atëherë katolike me kombin. Përpjekjet e tij për të lidhë kishën katolike në Shqipëri me kombin shqiptar janë në këtë logjik të refomacionit, por pa shkuar edhe në ndryshime të thella doktrinare. Meqenëse veprimtaria e Budit ishte në hullitë e reformacionit evropian përbënte një rrezik për Vatianin dhe Papën i cili kishte humbë mjaft nga shtrirja e pushtetit të tij në Evropë dhe nuk do të dëshirohej humbja edhe në Ballkan. Pjetër Budi atë vit u mbyt në Dri.

Bashkë me Budin në Shqipëri u mbytën edhe përpjekjet reformacioniste që krijuan Evropën moderne, përpjekjet për 'shqiptarizimin' e kishës katolike, e lidhjes së saj me kombin. Mbas kësaj kisha katolike mbeti vërtetë katolike në Shqipëri në kuptimin universialiste, internacionaliste, siç karakterizon me të drejtë edhe Mark Krasniqi (dhe gjithë studiuesit e praktikuesit e saj). Në këtë kuptim nuk mund të flitet për kishën katolike shqiptare dhe prandaj këtu, aq sa ka qenë e mundur është shmangur ky përdorim, duke folur në vend të saj për kishën katolike 'ndër (në radhët) shqiptarët', 'në Shqipëri' (duke kuptuar territoret etnike dhe historike) etj. 

Kështu sot katolikët mund të shqyrtojnë dy alternativa: thirrjen e katolikocentristëve për konvertim të gjithë shqiptarëve në katolik ose thirrjen e gjithë kombit drejtuar katolikëve për shqiptarizimin e kishës katolike, kryerjen e refomacionit që krijoi Evropën moderne dhe modernizimin e Shqipërisë.

Kjo alternativë e dytë kërkon shumë ndryshime si p.sh. që nga katolikët të mos njihet Papa i Romës si autoriteti dhe urdhërdhënësi suprem i tyre; që lojaliteti (besnikëria) ndaj Papës të kalohet në besnikëri ndaj kombit; që besnikëria ndaj shtetit të Vatikanit t'i kalohet shtetit shqiptar etj. Për më tepër që, ndër shqiptarët, as myslimanët dhe as ortodoksët nuk i kanë borxh besnikërinë dhe dëgjueshmërinë ndonjë qendre jashtëshqiptare. Sepse myslimanizmi nuk ka qendër po çdo njeri i drejtohet drejtpërdrejtë zotit, ndërsa ortodoksët e kanë pavarësuar kishën, e cila tani është e uzurpuar, e pushtuar, por pikërisht pse është e pavarur ka kuptim të flitet për uzurpimin dhe pushtimin e saj. Pra, katolikocentrizmi i sotëm me idhësinë e tij kundër feve të tjera, me politizimin e katolicizmit ka shtruar vërtetë një problem që ka qenë mbytur që më 1622: problemin e shqiptarizimit të katolicizmit.

Përpjekjet e priftërinjëve shqiptar për të ruajtur shqiptarsinë e klerit të kishës katolike në Shqipëri përballë prirjes së papës për të emëruar priftrinjë të huaj, kryesisht sllavë përbëjnë një pjesë të madhe të dokumentave të shek.XVII. Ndërkohë që prisnin një ndihmë të veçantë nga Papa për shkak se gjendeshin në pushtimin osman, priftrinjtë shqiptarë tregojnë zhgënjimin e madh të tyre nga politika e Vatikanit që emronte priftirinjë të huaj. Vetëm sa për ilustrim këtu po përmendim një prej tyre, memorialin drejtuar kardinalit Matej nga Nikoll Mekjashi dhe Nikoll Bardhi më 1602: "I përndrituri dhe i përnderuari zot. Nikoll Mekjashi dhe Nikollë Bardhi, për hir të zotit dhe të Selisë së shenjtë, peshkop të mbretërisë së Shqipërisë, priftërinjtë, fretërit dhe të parët e kësaj mbretërie, përvujtësisht i parashtrojmë zotërisë suaj të përndritur se si... Nga kjo ne si shërbëtor shumë besnikë, duke derdhur djersë vazhdimisht në vreshtin e perëndisë, prisnim të përqafoheshim, të ndihmoheshim, të përkraheshim dhe, nëse jo të shpërblyer në këtë botë, së paku të ishim të ngushëlluar nga ati i familjes dhe zevendësi i Jezu Krishtit në tokë. Por nga përvoja e vazhdueshme po shohim se po ngjet krejt e kundërta, sepse nga selia e shenjtë po trajtohemi si shërbëtorë të panevojshëm dhe pa asnë vlerë, meqë, pa i marrë parasysh statutet e shenjtëruara dhe ligjet e papëve të shenjtëruar, po na hiqet selia, kurora dhe së bashku me to edhe nderi, sepse pasi kemi shpenzuar të gjithë moshën tonë më të mirë, kur plakemi po dëbohemi si të padobishëm prej të mirave atërore dhe prej vendit ku zoti e natyra na kanë bërë të lindemi. Për këtë punë ne s'kemi mundësi tjetër veçse të ngrejmë padi dhe të ankohemi tek bariu më i lartë që lejon një poshtrim kaq të madhe ndaj nesh..." (Dok. të shek. XII-XVIII për historinë e Shqipërisë, v.II. dok. 195).

Priftërinjë të huaj, kryesisht kroat por edhe të kombeve e racave të tjera vazhdojnë të emrohen edhe sot e kësaj ditë nga Papa në kishat katolike në Shqipëri. Roli i tyre në përcaktimin e politikës së Vatikanit ndaj shqiptarëve është i rëndësishëm në masën që me raportimet e veta, me paraqitjen e situatave dhe përshkrimin e shqiptarëve e ndikojnë këtë politikë. Roli i tyre deri edhe lidhur me identitetin kombëtar duket veçanërisht në rastin e Janjevës ku kanë shërbyer vazhdimisht priftërinjë kroat dhe ku popullsia tani nuk e di mirë nëse janë shqiptar apo kroat, jetojnë me një identitet të dyzuar dhe të paqartë.  


*
Panballkanizmi katolik shqiptar*

Katolicizmi shqiptar është prirja e dokumentuar e një rryme të herëshme politike shqiptare panballkanike, ideja themelore e të cilës qëndron në idenë e bashkëpunimit të shqiptarëve me popujt e Ballkanit, para së gjithash fqinjtë sllavë-ortodoksë dhe grekë-ortodoksë kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' jashtëballkanik. Filozofia e kësaj ideje dhe programi politik më vonë u sintetizua nga autori i 'Naçertanies' së njohur si programi qeveritar serbomadh që drejtohej kundër territoreve dhe kombit shqiptar si dhe ndaj popujve të tjerë joserb në parullën "Ballkani ballkansve!". Më vonë kjo rrymë do të përfshijë shumë shqiptarë dhe jo vetëm katolikët e, ndoshta ka ekzistuar edhe më parë. Por më e qartë, më e dokumentuar dhe më e hershme konstatohet tek një rrymë e katolicizmit shqiptar. Përballë saj dhe në ndeshje me te qëndron po ashtu një rrymë tjetër katolike që krijon njëfarë bashkëpunimi me armikun jashtëballkanik kundër armiqëve ballkanikë. Për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët nga katolikët shqiptarë janë përdorë dy argumente kryesore (ka edhe të tjera po jo kaq kryesore), janë përdorë dy parulla ose porta mendore për tek serbët: 'kristianizmi' dhe 'armiku i përbashkët osman'. 



*Pervijim i shkurtër*

Për realizimin e projekteve kundër shqiptarëve nacional-shovinizmi serbomadh i shekujve të fundit ka gjetë shpesh bashkëpunëtor shqiptar. Kjo prirje bashkëpunimi është shumë e herëshme, ka një traditë të shumë shekujve më parë dhe këtë traditë e ka krijuar në mënyrë të veçantë një rrymë e katolicizmit shqiptar. Më vonë ai ka përfshi laik dhe njerëz të besimeve të tjera. Ajo mund të gjendet ndoshta tek këshilltari i Skënderbeut, Pal Engjëlli, për afrim të Skëderbeut me sundimtarët serb të Kosovës, dhe mund të gjendet para tij. Por raste ilustruese për panballkanizmin katolik shqiptar janë disa kuvende të mbajtura radhazi si kuvende gjithballkanike (panballkanike) ose ndërballkanike gjatë shekullit XVII. Kështu në një periudhë të shkurtër dhe intensive u mbajtën disa kuvende ndërballkanike: Kuvendi i I-rë në korrik 1614 në Kuç të Malsisë së Madhe, Kuvendi i II-të më 8 shtator 1614 po në Kuç, Kuvendi i III-të në Prokuplje (nën Serbinë) në nëntor 1616, Kuvendi i IV-të më 1620 ne Beograd. Në këto kuvende merrnin pjesë katolikët shqiptar e dalmatë dhe ortodoksët shqiptar (të ritit biznatin ose grek, siç thuhej, p.sh. mitropoliti i Durrësit), ortodoksët serbë (ndër të cilët p.sh. i njohuri antishqiptar, patriku i Pejës), malazezë, bullgarë, 'maqedonas', hercegovas etj. (HSH, I, 1959:363-364). 

Në gjysmën e dytë të atij shekulli Pjetër Bogdani u bashkua në koalicion me serbët, austriakët dhe rusët kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' mysliman dhe osman duke tërheqë në këtë koalicion edhe një masë të madhe besimtarësh katolik. Në këtë koalicion Pjetër Bogdani u gjend krah për krah me patrikun e patrikanës serbe të Pejës, Arsenije i III-të Cërnojeviç, i njohur për propagandën dhe veprimtarinë e vet kundër shqiptarëve dhe për ortodoksizimin e katolikëve. Angazhimi i shqiptarëve në këtë luftë, duke pasë përballë një shqiptar tjetër, Qyprilinë, solli një rrënim të tillë të Kosovës nga të dy palët prej të cilit nuk e ka marrë veten as sot. Kështu, p.sh. Pikolomini, komandanti austriak i koalicionit dogji Shkupin: "Shkupi ishte qyteti dukshëm më i madh dhe më i pasur në rajon. Megjithatë mbasi arriti në përfundimin se ai nuk mund të mbrohej i vuri flakën gjithë qytetit dhe e tërhoqi armatën e tij të vogël në Kosovë" (Noel, 1998:146). Dhe se 'deri nga fundi i shekullit të tetëmbëdhjetë qytetet e Kosovës nuk do të ripërtrijnë nivelin e popullsisë që gëzonin para 1690-ës. Kështu p.sh. Prishtina më 1812 kishte vetëm pak mbi gjysmën e numërit të banorëve që kishte më 1680' (Noel, 1998:177). Po ashtu u shkatërrua Prizereni që kishte madhësinë e Hamburgut të atëhershëm dhe shumë qytete të tjera.  



Shteti serb që u krijua nga lëvizja nacionaliste serbe në shek. XIX e vendosi propagandën politike dhe politikën e përvetësimit të shqiptarëve në planet e veta shoviniste mbi baza shtetërore të organizuara strikt. Bazat e administratës agjenturore politike serbe i vendosi veçanërisht autori i programit nacionalshovinist qeveritar serb të njohur me emrin 'Naçertanie', kryeministri Ilia Garashanin. Njeriu i parë që rekrutoi agjentura shtetërore serbe për planet e veta antishqiptare ishte një prift katolik, abatin e Mirditës, Gaspër Krasniqi. Në emër të luftës për 'kristianët' dhe kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' osman, Gaspër Krasniqi mbante lidhje, merrte udhëzime dhe paguhej për veprimtarinë e tij sipas politikës serbe drejpërdrejtë nga Garashanini. Gaspër Krasniqi nuk mbeti një individ, por arriti të krijojë një rrjet priftërinjësh katolik shqiptar në shërbim të politikës serbe, natyrisht në emër të 'patriotizmit', luftës kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' të shqiptarëve dhe serbëve, armikut mysliman-osman. Kështu ai raporton se ka rekrutuar priftërinjë katolik në Shkodër (Pal Dodmasej), në Kalivore etj., duke krijuar, pra, rrjetin e klerikëve katolik në shërbim të Serbisë. Prandaj ka kuptim të flitet për rrjet priftërinjëshë katolik shqiptar në shërbim të politikës serbe. Po ashtu Krasniqi tërhoqi në bashkëpunim me shovinizmin serb edhe besimtarë katolik si prijësi i Mirditës Bibë Doda etj. (Brestovci 1983:81-90 etj.). Ndër besimtarët katolik për njëfarë kohe ishin tërheqë kah bashkëpunimi me shovinizmin serbo-malazez edhe Zef Jubani, ose figura të tilla që më vonë do të mbajnë qëndrim krejt të kundërt si Pashko Vasa etj.

Bashkëpunimi i një rryme të klerit katolik me nacionalshovinizmin serbo-malazez ndodhi edhe në rastet kur kjo politikë nuk ishte aspak e fshehur, kur ishte e hapur, e dhunshme njëlloj si në kohën e Car Dushanit dhe kur drejtohej hapur jo vetëm kundër myslimanëve, por edhe kundër vetë katolikëve si në rastin mbasi tokat e kombi shqiptar ishin coptuar nga serbo-malazeztë dhe kishte rifilluar dhuna ortodoksizuese ndaj katolikëve e myslimanëve shqiptar në vitin 1913. Kështu, arqipeshkvi i Tivarit, Nikolla (Dobretiq) Dobreci, u bashkua në fushatën ortodoksizuese të shqiptarëve katolik e mysliman që realizohej nga Mali i Zi në vitin 1913 ushtruar prej Savë Batares në terren me terror që s'mbahej mend që nga Car Dushani (Cana 1996:23 etj.). 

Në Shqipërinë londineze po ashtu një pjesë e klerit katolik shqiptar vazhdoi bashkëpunimin me politikën nacionalshoviniste serbo-malazeze kundër shtetit dhe qeverisë shqiptare. Rasti më i dukshëm u bë veprimtaria e dom Lorenc Cakës (1926) që tërhoqi besimtarët katolik të Mbishkodrës në kryengritjen kundër qeverisë së Zogut, në bashkëpunim (i paguar) dhe sipas udhëzimeve të politikës serbe që synonte rrximin e Zogut nga pushteti (De la Roka 1994:137; Fisher 1996:200). De la Roka sjellë një argument të çuditshëm për të shfajsuar Cakën: 'asnjë ipeshkv nuk guxon t'i përkrah kryengritësit, kështu që veprimi i tyre duket se në të vërtetë ishte shkaktuar nga pakënaqësia e bajraktërëve....'. Mirëpo këtë argument e hedhë poshtë vetë, sepse në faqen në vijim pranon se klerikët katolik 'efektivisht ishin përzier në kryengritjen' dhe në shënimin (33 f.180-181) për Cakën jep dëshmi të veprimtarisë së tij politike kundër Zogut.

Gjatë gjithë këtyre shekujve dokumentohet edhe rryma e kundërt e klerit katolik shqiptar, rryma që konsideronte sllavo-ortodoksët si armiq njëlloj të rrezikshëm sa osmanët ose më të rrezikshëm se osmanët për besimin katolik dhe kombin shqiptar. Veç Pjetër Budit, Nikollë Bardhit, Nikoll Mekjashit etj., etj., edhe një numër i madhe i klerit katolik shqiptar kundërshtoj me gjithë forcën e vet praktikat e papës për të mbushur kishat katolike në Shqipëri me priftërinjë sllav-katolik. Ata dëshmojnë se rreziku ortodoksizues dhe sllavizues i shqiptarëve mbeti i tillë edhe gjatë pushtimin osman dhe se shqiptarët e serbët nuk kishin një armik të përbashkët me serbët, por kishin dy armiqë: sllavët ortodoksë dhe osmanët.

Në shekullin XVI, në një letër dërguar (më 1578) në emër të 15.000 katolikëve të Kosovës tërhiqnin vëmendjen në rrezikun e islamizimit dhe ortodoksizimit të tyre. Në një raport tjetër të vitit 1599 theksohet rreziku që shumë besimtarë katolike t'i bashkohen kishës serbe dhe të ortodoksizohen. Në shekullin XVII, më 1664, Andrea Bogdani, i cilëson ortodoksët serbë si armiqtë më të rrezikshëm të katolikëve. Për të ardhë në shekujt e fundit (XIX-XX) kur Gaspër Krasniqi bëhej vegël e nacional-shovinistit Ilia Garashanin në emër të luftës së 'kristianëve' kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' osman, një tjetër abat po i Mirditës, Preng Doçi, bënte të kundërtën, i përcaktonte serbët si armikun kryesor të shqiptarëve dhe osmanët si më pak të rrezikshëm: "Turku nuk është armiku më i egër i Shqipërisë. Vendi vërtetë kishte vujatur tmerrësish nga turku, por Shqipëria nuk vdiq. Përkundrazi. Ndërsa tani është një armik tjetër, madje shumë më i egër se turku, një armik që po forcohej dita-ditës. Ky armik ishte sllavi. Rusia, me kishën e saj fanatike dhe me bandat e saj të egra serbe dhe bullgare, ishte gati të shkretonte Shqipërinë dhe t'i zhdukte njëherësh katolikët dhe myslimanët bashkë" (Durham 1990:351). Po ashtu besimtarë katolik dhe figura të shquara të Rilindjes Kombëtare si Pashko Vasa (i cili, siç u tha, në fillim kishte mendim tjetër) shkruan veprat e veta kryesore për të argumentuar se armiqtë kryesorë të shqiptarëve nuk janë osmanët dhe myslimanët, por sllavët dhe ortodoksët fqinjë, ide që u bë program i gjithë lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare. Mbas coptimit të Shqipërisë e shqiptarëve, kur arqipeshkvi katolik i Tivarit, Dobreci, iu bashkua tmerreve malazeze për ortodoksizimin e shqiptarëve katolik e myslimanë, të tjerë klerikë katolikë iu kundërvunë deri në heroizma të dhimbshme, si rasti i Luigj Palajt të Gjakovës, që mbasi e masakruan duke i prerë gishtat për së gjalli, e therën më vonë me bajoneta, arqipeshkvi i Prizerenit, Lazër Mjeda etj. Ashtu si Prengë Doçi edhe një nga njerzit më të ditur të kohës, Gjergj Fishta, prift katolik mendonte se rreziku kryesor për shqiptarët kishin qenë serbët e jo osmanët: "Prej kësaj pikëpamje duhet thanë se shqyptarët gabuen e gabuen randë fort, tue u çue aso kohe kundra Tyrkijet; pse për ta do të kishte kenë dam fort ma i vogël me u vu nën zgjedhë të Tyrkut, se me kenë gri prej kristijanvet" (Shejzat, 1972, nr.5-8, f.192-93). Të tjerë klerik katolik shqiptar, dom Nikollë Mazreku, në vitet '30 u ndeshen me qëndrime antishqiptare të klerikëve katolik si Kordinjano.

Pra, ndarja e madhe që i përshkoj gjithë shqiptarët lidhur me përcaktimin e armiqëve kryesor dhe dytësor e ka përshkuar edhe klerin katolik shqiptar, kishën dhe besimtarët shqiptar: ata që përcaktuan si rrezik kryesor osmanët dhe myslimanët bashkëpunuan në forma të ndryshme me serbët, malazeztë dhe ortodoksët, si mbështetësit e emrimeve nga Papa të klerit sllav në kishat katolike në Shqipëri, si ata që organizuan ose luajtën rol të rëndësishëm në kuvendet ndërballkanike, që nëshkruan marrveshje për zhvillimin e propagandës politike serbe ndër shqiptarët etj. Ose thënë ndryshe, nga njëra anë ekziston rryma e klerit katolikocentrik filoserb si Matija Mazrreku, Pjetër Bogdani, Gaspër Krasniqi, Pal Dodmasej, Nikollë Dobrci, Loro Caka etj., etj., etj. Nga ana tjetër gjendet rryma e klerit katolik shqiptar dhe besimtarët katolik që përcaktonin si armik kryesor sllavët dhe ortodoksët si Pjetër Budi, Andrea Bogdani, Nikollë Bardhi, Gjergj Bardhi, Vaso Pasha, Preng Doçi, Luigj Palaj, Lazër Mjeda, Gjergj Fishta, Nikollë Mazreku etj., etj., etj.  



*Pse katolikocentrikët shqiptar urrejnë Fishtën?*

Pra, tani mund të jepet një përgjigje në pyetjen që u shtrua më parë se, pse një pjesë e katolikëve shqiptar e urrejnë Fishtën dhe i vënë eksploziv bustit të tij. Rryma katolikocentrike që gjithnjë ka bashkëpunuar me serbët e urren Fishtën dyfish: pse ishte antiserbo-malazez ndërsa ata ishin shërbëtor të tyre që paguheshin me para ose sende të tjera, dhe sepse ishte katolik që vinte kombin e jo fenë në qendër dhe kështu përcaktonte si armiq kryesor të shqiptarëve 'kristianët' sllavë e jo myslimanët osman e shqiptar. Rryma katolikocentrike urren edhe Pjetër Budin, edhe Vaso Pashën, edhe Preng Doçin, edhe Luigj Palaj dhe gjithë rrymën 'etnocentrike' të klerit katolik shqiptar. Në qoftë se nuk u kanë vënë të gjithëve dinamit si Fishtës, ose nuk kanë filluar fushatën e shpifjeve kundër tyre kjo është vetëm çështje rrethanash dhe se disa prej tyre mbahen si simbole nga gjithë kombi. Aq sa urrejnë Fishtën dhe klerin katolik antisllav, katolikocentristët lavdërojnë klerikët shqiptar që bashkëpunuan me serbët dhe armiqtë e tjerë të shqiptarëve, siç është Pjetër Bogdani që u bashkua me Arsenijen e III Cërnojeviç, austriakët dhe rusët. Prandaj Trakti bën thirrje hapur t'i bashkohemi rrugës së Pjetër Bogdanit d.m.th. sot p.sh. patrikut serb të Kosovës, Sava, ose Artemije kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' terrorizmit 'islamik' dhe njëkohësisht, sipas versionit zyrtar, e njëjta dorë i vë eksplozivin Fishtës.

Rryma e sotme katolikocentrike shqiptare është trashigimtare dhe vijuese e ndjenjave, mendime, praktikave, ideve e gjithçkaje (dikush do thoshte e gjithë qelbit) të rrymës politike katolike që bashkëpunoj me sllavo-ortodoksët dhe nacional shovinizmin serbo-malazez kundër shqiptarëve si komb e si fe për shekuj e shekuj me radhë nën parullën e 'kristianizmit' dhe 'armikut të përbashkët'. Pra është një trashigimi e madhe, e gjatë, e ngarkuar me mesjetarizma dhe e pasuruar me urrejtjet ndërnacionale të kohës së re kundër shqiptarëve dhe veçanërisht myslimanëve që përmblidhet në lutjen e një prifti katolik shqiptar të shek. XVIII, Matija Mazrreku: 'Ab albanensibus libera nos Domine' ('Nga shqiptarët na shpëto o Zot') (Noel 1998:173). 



*Portat katolikocentrike për tek serbo-malazeztë*

Siç u tha, për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët nga katolikët shqiptarë janë përdorë dy argumente kryesore (ka edhe të tjera po jo kaq kryesore), janë përdorë dy parulla ose porta mendore për tek serbët: 'kristianizmi' dhe 'armiku i përbashkët osman'. 



*'Kristianizmi' porta katolike për tek shovinistët serbë*

Për të mënjanuar dallimin ndërmjet ortodoksëve (malazez, serbë, bullgarë, shqiptarë të ritit bizantin-grek etj.) dhe katolikëve, që deri atëherë kishte qenë burim luftërash e kryqëzatash të përgjakshme, përdorej emërtimi 'kristian' si emërtim i përbashkët kundër myslimanëve. Kështu duke heqë dorë nga përdorimi i termit 'katolik', priftërinjtë katolik shqiptar mendonin se hiqnin pengesat dhe hapnin rrugën për bashkëpunim me sllavët (serbët e malazeztë) kundër shqiptarëve (dhe boshnjakëve). Përdorimi i termit 'kristian' dhe heqja dorë nga termi 'katolik' tregon një prirje të fuqishme të klerit katolik shqiptar për të bashkëpunuar me sllavët, sepse përndryshe termi 'katolik' duhej të ishte shumë i rëndësishmë për ta meqenëse deri atëherë në emër të katolicizmit ishin kryer 'luftërat e shenjta', kryqëzatat pikërisht kundër ortodoksëve, kundër atyre me të cilët tani shtërngonin duart. Kjo braktisje e emrit të besimit të vetë, e emrit 'katolik' ndoshta mund të merret, pra, si tregues i një ndjenje tek kjo rrymë katolikësh më të fuqishme kundër islamit se i një dashurie për katolicizmin.

U tha se me përdorimin e termit 'kristian', priftërinjtë katolik shqiptar hapnin rrugën për bashkëpunim me sllavët (serbët e malazeztë) kundër shqiptarëve. Kjo do një sqarim të shkurtër: Bashkimi i serbëve ortodoksë me priftërinjtë dhe besimtarët katolik kundër myslimanëve nuk i bashkonte ata me shqiptarët kundër serbëve, sepse serbë mysliman nuk kishte. Serbët që islamizoheshin përjashtoheshin nga bashkësia, nuk konsideroheshin më serbë nga askush. Ndërsa priftërinjtë dhe besimtarët katolik duke u bashkuar me serbët e malazeztë ortodoksë nën emrin përbashkues të tyre 'kristian' kundër myslimanëve përbashkoheshin me serbët e malazeztë në radhë të parë kundër shqiptarëve sepse mysliman ishin shiptarët (dhe pak adminstratorë të sjellë nga osmanët). 

Në kuvendet gjithëballkanike ndoshta kanë marrë pjesë edhe priftërinjë, që mund të klasifikohen si 'etnocentrik' në disa drejtime të tjera si p.sh. Pjetër Budi apo Nikollë Mekjashi të njohur për qëndresën ndaj emërimit të priftërinjëve katolik joshqiptar në kishat katolike në Shqipëri. Themi ndoshta sepse për pjesmarrjen e tyre nuk ka dëshmi të sigurta (p.sh. për pjesmarrjen e Budit në kuvendin e Prokupjes), por dihet me një siguri më të madhe se Budi ishte ngarkuar nga kuvendi i Prokupjes për të bindë Romën për mbështetje. Megjithëse mund të gjenden dëshmi që mund të interpretohen si zhgënjim i tyre, në qoftë se kanë marrë pjesë, atëherë kjo është një dëshmi se prirja panballkanike ka qenë mjaft tunduese për katolikët shqiptar. 



'Armiku i përbashkët' porta katolikocentrike për dërgimin e shqiptarëve tek serbët

Ideja, besimi dhe parulla e 'armikut të përbashkët' të shqiptarëve dhe serbëve e malazezëve ka qenë një nga idetë, besimet dhe parullat më të fuqishme të klerit katolik shqiptar (dhe jo vetëm atij por p.sh. edhe i komunistëve shqiptar) për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët e malazeztë, për t'i shtyrë besimtarët katolik të veprojnë sipas urdhërave, kërkesave dhe planeve nacional-shoviniste serbo-malazeze kundër interesave shqiptare. Një numër i madh kryengritjesh kundër osmanëve planifikoheshin, zhvilloheshin ose hiqej dorë nga zhvillimi i tyre sipas interesave të Serbisë dhe urdhërave që merrnin prej saj. Klerikët katolik të lidhur me Serbinë nevojën e kryengritjes ose heqjen dorë prej saj nuk e paraqisnin para besimtarëve katolik, ashtu siç ishte, si kerkesë të Serbisë, por si patriotizëm, si detyrë e luftës për çlirim nga 'pushtuesi osman', ndërsa Serbinë e paraqisnin vetëm si bashkëpunëtore kundër 'armikut të përbashkët'. Edhe vetë Gaspër Krasniqi rrogën që merrte nga Garashanini e merrte në emër të 'patriotizmit' dhe etjes për çlirimin e shqiptarëve nga 'armiku i përbashkët' i shqiptarëve dhe serbëve. 



Disa rrjedhoja të bashkëpunimit katolikocentrik me nacional-shovinizmin serb

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar dhe besimtarëve të tyre katolik me nacional-shovinizmin serbo-malazez u morën, u përbrendësuan dhe u bënë të tyre shumë ndjenja, besime, pikëpamje dhe ide të nacional-shovinizmit serbo-malazez. Ato janë pjesë e ndërgjegjes së një pjese katolike shqiptare. 

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar me serbët u krijua, u forcua dhe u përbrendësua ideja e armikut të përbashkët që u përmend.

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar me serbët u krijua, u forcua dhe u përbrendësua ndjenja e fortë urryese ndaj myslimanëve në përgjitëhsi dhe myslimanëve shqiptar ne veçanti. Nacionalizmi serb (ashtu si ai grek) që luftoi për pavarësinë e Serbisë nga Perandoria Osmane dhe për krijimin e shtetit të pavarur serb e pushtimin e tokave shqiptare mori ngjyrime të forta fetare, të luftës së 'kristianëve' ortodoksë kundër myslimanëve 'turq'. Lëvizja u zhvillua me parullën: "Lufta e kryqit kundër gjysmëhënës!'. Sapo shteti serb po hidhte hapat e parë u ndërmor prej tij programi i spastrimit të 'Serbisë' nga myslimanët. Që në fillim të shek.XIX Obrenoviçi i lavdërohet në një letër dërguar (më 1815) Petër Dobërncit se i kemi zhdukur myslimanët në qytezat e marra nga nacionalistët serbë. Dinastia e Obrenoviçëve 'u nagazhua maksimalisht për pastrimin e Serbisë prej myslimanëve në përgjithësi. Në frymën e asaj politike, Milloshi që në vitin 1832 urdhëron që çdo shqiptari dhe çdo boshnjaku i cili kapet në territorin e Serbisë t'i mëshohen nga 25 të rame shkopi me pretekst se gjoja nuk kanë ditur të luftojnë për lirinë e tyre'. Millosh Obrenoviçi 'urdhëronte që për t'i detyruar myslimanët të shpërngulen nga Serbia perëndimore të prëdorej edhe ushtria dhe t'u digjen fshtarat (Peruçac, Alluga, Buçja, Kozlla, Peq). Kjo edhe ngjau në vitin 1834, kur pjesa më e madhe e Serbisë perëndimore u dlirë nga myslimanët' (Brestovci 1983:41-49). Marrdhëniet shqiptaro-malazeze 'kanë qenë të ngjashme ma ato shqiptaro-serbe' (Brestovci, 1983:49). Këtë urrejtje dhe veprimtari për 'zhdukjen e myslimanëve' e ka përvetësuar rryma katolikocenrtike shqiptare nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë dhe i ngushtë me nacionalizmin serbo-malazez, urrjetje të cilën e shpreh sot.

Nga bashkëpunimi i gjatë i klerit katolik shqiptar me serbët një pjëse e popullsisë shqiptare katolike i lidhi fatet dhe lojaliteitn e tij me serbët. Rast drastik është përvoja shekullore e Kelemndasve që për shekuj, derisa konfliktoheshin me malazezte për çështje të vogla si kufij arash e kullosash, viheshin nën urdhërat e tyre për ndërmarrje të rëndësishme politike e luftarake. Por edhe viset e tjera katolike si Mbishkodra dhe Mirdita, nën shtytjen e klerit katolik, shpesh u vunë në shërbim të projekteve luftarake e politike malazeze dhe serbe. Kështu për t'i ngritë katolikët shqiptar, veçanërisht Kelmendasit në luftë kundër osmanëve, perandori austro-hungarez Leopold I nuk i drejtohet ndonjë prifti shqiptar po patriarkut serb, të njohurit Arsenie III Cernojeviç, sepse mendonte se ai kishte autoritet mbi ta, ose thënë ndryshe katolikët shqiptar e njihinin si autoritet ndaj të cilit kanë detyrim të binden dhe t'i jenë besnikë: 'Më 6 prill 1690, pernadori duke marrë parasysh propozimet e memorialit të Raspasanit, i drejton një letër patriarkut Arsenije III, me të cilën i kërkon të ndikoj me autoritetin e vet shqiptarët (e Kosovës) dhe 'serbët' të marrin armët kundër Perandorisë Osmane' (Rizaj, 1996:72). Pra, dëgjueshmëria e besimtarëve katolik shqiptar ndja klerit ortodoks serb ishte e njohur për oborret mbretërore evropiane. Jo vetëm dëgjueshmërinë por katolikët shqiptar lidhën edhe shumë fate të tjera me serbët. Kështu bashkë me Arsenijen u larguan edhe një masë e madhe shqiptarësh, sidomos kelmendas, nga trojet e tyre dhe u vendosën në rajonet e Novi Pazarit, Peshterit etj., ku edhe sot gjenden mbeturina të tyre (Noel 1998:170). Numëri i kryengritjeve dhe veprimtarive në të cilat janë përfshirë një pjesë e madhe e katolikëve shqiptar sipas planit antishqiptar serbo-malazez është tepër i madh. Madje kryengritja e vitit 1911 p.sh. ishte aq e kontrolluar nga krajl Nikolla i Malit të Zi, ishte planifikuar prej tij, dhe ishte aq e sigurtë se nuk i del nga kontrolli dhe kthehet në dobi të shqiptarëve sa atë kryengritje vendosi ta përkrah edhe qeveria shoviniste greke e asaj kohe (Kondis 1997:30-31). Ndërsa në kryengritjen e vitit 1912 që nuk ishte planifikuar nga Serbia ose Mali i Zi këto krahina në shumicë katolike nuk u përfshinë.

Veprimtari të tilla të një pjese të madhe të popullsisë katolike shqiptare në rajonet shqiptare në Mal të Zi, të Mbishkodrës dhe Miriditës janë të shumëta gjatë gjithë shekullit XIX dhe fillimit të shekullit XX. Ato nuk janë përmendë shumë nga kombi shqiptar, sepse në tërësinë e tij katolikët janë pakicë e vogël dhe nuk kanë luajtur ndonjë peshë të rëndësishme. Madje shumë pasoja negative i kanë pësuar vetë të parët. Kështu p.sh. mbas kryengirtjeve të viteve 1910 dhe 1911, ashtu siç ishte planifikuar dhe pritej nga krajl Nikolla i Malit të Zi, katolikët shqiptar jo vetëm u vranë, ç'armatosën etj., nga somanët por edhepërfunduan në gjirin e krajl Nikollës si refugjat duke u vënë kështu edhe më shumë në varësi të tij. Por në stilin përgjithësues që është thënë për ortodoksët se, "kristianët të ndikuem nga kleri orthodoks që ish i lidhun me Greqinë, çojshin krye sa herë që e kërkonte puna dhe interesi i grekëve' (Shkodra 1959:57; Skëndi 1967), dhe në stilin që është thënë për myslimanët se ngriheshin në luftë sa herë e donte interesi i osmanëve për të ruajtur kufijtë e perandorisë dhe të vetët kundër coptimin nga serbët e grekët (Kondis 1997), ashtu mund të thuhet edhe për katolikët se "katolikët ngriheshin në luftë sa herë e kërkonte puna dhe interesi i nacional-shovinizmit antishqiptar serbo-malazez" (Feraj, 2002).  



*Veprimtari të sotme katolikocentrike*

Katolikocentrizmi i sotëm shqiptar si vijues i kësaj tradite shekullore të bashkëpunimit me serbo-malazeztë ka trashiguar të gjitha këto karakteristika të saj: idenë e 'armikut të përbashkët' të shqiptarëve e serbëve, idenë e 'kristianizmit' si rrugë e bashkimit me serbët në luftë kundër shqiptarëve, ka marrë e ruan dhe ushtron antimyslimanizmin e kultivuar nga nacionalizmi serb, dëgjueshmërinë ndaj serbëve etj. 

Kështu, katolikocentrizmi i sotëm, ashtu si ai shekullor, ka rimarrë formulën e 'kristianizmit' si rrugë për afrimin me ortodoksinë, para së gjithash atë serbe e greke kundër myslimanëve. Siç u tha, 'kristianizmi' ka qenë një nga 'portat' që ka përdorë tradicionalisht dhe në shekuj katolikocentrizmi për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët dhe vendosjen e tyre nën komandën serbe. Heqja dorë nga emri 'katolik' si emër dallues nga ortodoksizmi dhe si emër kujtimesh të kryqzatave e luftrave shekullore kundër ortodoksizmit, përdorimi i emrit përbashkues 'kristian' (përballë mysliman) konstatohet qartë edhe sot. Raste të tilla janë p.sh. bashkimi para shumë vitesh i priftit katolik, Zef Pëllumbi, me 'intelektualin' ortodoks, Aurel Plasari, nën ombrellën e 'kristianëve' dhe shumë veprimtarive fetare-politike të tyre. Edhe Myftaraj në librin e tij 'Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj' i përdor këmbyeshëm termat 'katolik' me 'kristian'. Kështu ai herë ngulë këmbë se Evropa nuk i ndihmon shqiptarët pa u kthyer në katolik, herë thotë se duhet të kthehen në kristian. Po ashtu toskninë e lë si zonë ndikimi të Janullatosit dhe ortodoksisë greke, ndërsa kthimin në katolik e kërkon veçanërisht për gegninë që e sheh si zonë ndikimi të Vatikanit. Gjersa prej tij, tosknia lihet të zgjedhë vetë nëse do t'i bashkohet Greqisë (ortodoksisë) apo do të qëndroj brenda Shqipërisë, për gegninë nuk le shteg tjetër veç kthimit në katolik. Nga Myftaraj ravijëzohen qartas aleancat katolikocentrike dhe ortodokse-janullatiste për ndarjen e zonave të influencës dhe coptimin e Shqipërisë duke eliminuar rezistencën myslimane ndaj këtij coptimi përmes konvertimit të tyre në katolik dhe ortodoksë. Aleanca katolikocentrike me ortodoksinë duket edhe në aleancën e Berishës (mbasi i është nënshtruar katolikocentrizmit) me Nanon për fshirjen e 555 vjetëve histori dhe kthimin e shqiptarëve tek Perandoria Biznatine ku konkuronin vetëm katolicizmi me ortodoksinë pa praninë e myslimanëve. Derisa e paraqet Nanon si përfaqësues të ortodoksizmit, Berisha përpiqet për vete të marrë flamurin e katolicizmit. Trakti i shpërndarë në Kosovë e Shqipëri, po ashtu, drejtohet vetëm kundër islamizmit dhe myslimanëve, e mbështetë në heshtje ortodoksizmin kur nuk e përmend si një rrezik për shqiptarët dhe e mbështetë hapur duke thirrë shqiptarët të ndjekin shembullin e 'patrikut' katolik shqiptar, Pjetër Bogdani, që u bashkua me patrikun serb, Cërnojeviç, kundër myslimanizmit. Në qoftë se ndiqet shembulli i Pjetër Bogdanit sot kjo do të thotë të bashkohet Lush Gjergji, Mark Sopi etj., me atin Sava të serbëve të Kosovës, ose Artemijen, në luftë kundër myslimanëve, e kjo do të thotë shqiptarëve sepse serbë mysliman nuk ka. Në Shqipërinë londineze kjo do të thotë bashkim i Rrok Mirditës me Janullatosin, kundër 'armikut të përbashkët' të tyre, myslimanëve shqiptar, sepse mysliman grek nuk ka. Për Janullatosin që është grek kjo aleancë është shumë e dëshiruar, ndërsa Mirditës do t'i duhet të luftoj kundër bashkëkomabsve të vetë. Ky është problemi i bashkimit të shqiptarëve nën termin 'kristianizëm': për serbët e grekët është bashkim për luftë kundër shqiptarëve si një komb tjetër, ndërsa për shqiptarët është bashkim me serbët e grekët për luftë kundër bashkombasve të vet. Thënë ndryshe ky bashkim është gjithnjë në të mirë të serbëve e grekëve kundër shqiptarëve. Bashkimi nën termin 'kristianizëm' është njëkahësh: vetëm kunër shqiptarëve, por asnjëherë kundër nacionalshoviznizmit serbo-grek.

Porta tjetër, 'armiku i përbashkët' i serbëve dhe shqiptarëve, e përdorur në shekuj nga katolikocentrizmi shqiptar për t'i çuar shqiptarët tek serbët, po ashtu, është hapur dhe vënë në përdorim prej tyre edhe sot. Propaganda serbe e luftës kundër shqiptarëve, veçanërisht në prag dhe gjatë bombardimeve nga NATO e ka paraqitë myslimanizmin dhe myslimanët shqiptar si rrezik për Serbinë e gjithë Evropën, e ka paraqitë veten si mbrojtëse e kristianizmit evropian etj. Tani katolikocentrikët shqiptar u thonë shqiptarëve se edhe ata kanë këtë armik kryesor të përbashkët me serbët. Në vija të përgjithshme argumentimi i tyre thotë se qenia në shumicë e shqiptarve mysliman po përdoret për propagandë në favor të Serbisë, prandaj myslimanizmi dhe myslimanët janë vërtetë armik i Serbisë, por kështu po bëhen edhe armik i shqiptarëve. Si përfundim, shqiptarët dhe serbët kanë një armik të përbashkët: myslimanizmin. Me këtë hiqen pengesat për aleancë me serbët kundër një 'armiku të përbashkët' më të rrezikshëm, siç thuhej tradicionalisht, armikut osman dhe mysliman. Mbi këtë bazë shkohet lehtë tek ideja se nuk është marrdhënie e natyrshme konflikti shqiptaro-serb, po aleanca shqiptaro-serbe kundër armikut të përbashkët mysliman ne emër të vlerave perëndimore 'kristiane'. Fakti që 'kristianët' perëndimor bombarduan 'kristianët' lindor për të mbrojtë 'myslimanët' shqiptar (dhe boshnjak) e përgënjeshtron argumentin katolikocentrik. Por katolikocentrikët dallohen, ndër të tjera, nga vetë fakti se përpiqen të gjejnë 'armikun e përbashkët' të shqiptarëve dhe serbëve. Për ta nuk ka rëndësi nëse shqiptarët dhe serbët kanë vërtetë ndonjë armik të përbashkët, ai mund të jetë real ose imagjinar, por kryesore për ta është të shtyhen shqiptarët të mendojnë gjithnjë për të gjetë një 'armik të përbashkët' e të hyjnë në alenacë me serbët kundër tij. Kriteri për t'i dalluar katolikocentrikët është i lehtë: ata përpiqen të gjejnë ose të sajojnë një armik të përbashkët të serbëve e shqiptarëve.

Trashigimia tek katolikocentrizmi i sotëm shqiptar i ndjenjave antimyslimane të nacionalizmit serbo-malazez (dhe grek, Raça 1990) të shekujve XVIII-XIX e më vonë dëshmohet edhe në ndjenjat e forta të urrjetjes ndaj myslimanëve. Numëri i madh i artikujve të botuar në shtypin shqiptar gjatë këtyre viteve nuk mund të përmendet këtu. Këtu mund të ilustrohet vetëm me rastin e Myftarajt. Urrjetja tipike katolikocentriste shqiptare e marrë nga nacional-shovinizmi serb (dhe grek) shprehet veçanërisht në traktin e shpërndarë në Kosovë e Shqipëri dhe në librin e Kastriot Myftarajt 'Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj' në të cilat islami sulmohet në atë mënyrë që për të nxitë urrjetjen kundër tij shpifet, fallsifikohet kurani etj., vetëm për të arritë qëllimin që nuk mund të arrihet ndryshe. Kështu, në librin e vet Myftaraj thotë se Kurani jep porosinë për të vrarë të gjithë jomuslimanët: 'Kurani thotë për jomuslimanët: 'I vrisni kudo që t'i gjeni' (f.266). E vendosur në thonjëza duket sikur shprehja është marrë nga kurani, por kurani nuk e përmban këtë urdhër. Sipas Myftarajt që kërkon kthimin e shqiptarëve në katolik, besimi islam është fashist (f.111), totalitarist (po aty), fe e poshtnimit njerëzor (f.102), bota shpirtërore dhe shoqërore e myslimanëve është barabare (f.120) etj., etj. Ky fjalor vjen drejtpërdrejtë nga kryqzatat mesjetare dhe nacional-shovinizmi serbo-grek i shekujve XVIII-XIX-XX. 

Siç shihet, pra, në çdo vështrim mund të konstatohet e dëshmohet qartë se katolikocentrizmi i sotëm shqiptar, propaganda dhe veprimtaria masive e intensive dhjetëvjeçare deri tek shpërndarja e traktit në Kosovë e Shqipëri, e librit të Kastriot Myftarajt 'Nacional-islamizmi shqiptar baleta&feraj' dhe shpërthimi i eksplozivit tek busti i Fishtës në Shkodër është vazhdim i një rryme katolike shqiptare bashkëpunëtore shekullore

----------


## Brari

Ger.. jepe qe ne fillim autorin e shkrimit dhe burimin..

Ti as ne fillim e as ne fund nuk e jep..

Sigurisht Baleta do jete por lexuesi ska pse hedh fall me e gjet.

Eshte detyra jote kjo.


baleta ben mire qe hyn thelle ne histori por dhe myftaraj ka te drejt te hyj e bej analiza.

Megjithate topi po i kalon per shalesh 3 ,5 milion shqiptareve sot.

Nje grusht nano hajdutesh po behen sundimtare te vendit.

Me kete duhet te meret baleta.

Berisha mund te jet koktrash por nuk eshte hajdut.

Hajduti eshte armiku me i madh i nje kombi.

Lere Bogdanin te qete thuaj baletes e shiko se si e cmendin nje magar popull dhe e cojne me "ba" lufte me greqine me nje top lecke.. e ne fakt krejt kjo me mbush valixhet e bandes nano-hajdute me miliona euro nga tifozet kokqypa.

Te gjithe vrapojne me pa si do hyj ne rrjete nje cop top lecke e asnje nuk shkoj me pa si u nxi bregu detit shqiptar nga mazuti mafies se Egjeut.

Ja ku e ka Baleta Kombin sot ... le ti beje sherbime..te sotmes e mos te lodhet me historine e vjeter  sepse sot cdo dit pi fotoksin nje nen femijesh.


qashtu..

----------


## Hyllien

Keto jane shkrimet fondamentaliste qe behen dhe ne Shqiperi, ashtu sic nxjerrin orthodhokset dhe teori te reja se Skenderbeu eshte helmuar nga Venediku. Keto shkrime vecse tentonjne qe ne nje te ardhme Skenderbeu dhe Nene Terezen ta bejne me origjine Greke. Akoma nuk merret vesh se si artikulli ben nje kalim shume te cuditshem nga fakti se Vatikani na donte te keqen tek fakti se prifterinjte katolik paskan qene njerez qe kane dashur te keqen e kombit, nderkohe qe te gjithe dokumentat qe kane mbijetuar jane shkruajtur nga prifterinj katolik shqiptar dhe madje te huaj plot.

Besoj se ky shkrim do kete interes te vecante per shokun Seminarist. Hajde se keshtu ju do partia.

----------


## Seminarist

Ato nuk jane fare shkrime fondamentaliste, por shkrime te nje pjese ekzistuese te Shqiperise, muslimaneve. Apo mos juve doni qe ata mos te ekzistojne? Ose, te ekzistojne vetem nen meshiren e humanitetit tuaj, pjeses se denje europiane shqiptare, asaj katolike?

Ne nje shikim te shpejte qe i hodha autori ka te drejte, edhe i pergjigjet fare mire ligjeve te historise brenda Ballkanit.

Ballkani nuk eshte unik, por brenda degeve te veta ka nendasite, qe kundershtojne edhe njera tjetren, sic ka ortodokse psh qe duan me shume katolicizmin per arsye primarisht ordinere.


Po tashti, doni prape fakte se ortodoksia ka qene mbareshqiptare?





> Ndarja e kishave më 1054 në të Lindjes (biznatine, ortodokse) dhe të perëndimit (romane, katolike) sjellë edhe ndarjen brenda kristianëve shqiptar. *Në fillim të gjitha kishat dhe kristianët shqiptar mbetën të ritit ortodoks*, bizantin me dy mitropoli nga të cilat vareshin të gjitha kishat e tjera, mitropolia e Durësit për Shqipërinë e epërme dhe mitropolia e Ohrit për Shqipërinë e poshtme. *Përhapja e katolicizmit filloi rreth njëzet vjet më vonë kur u themelua peshkopata e Tivarit nga mbreti i zetës (Serbisë) Mihali*. Mihali, ishte pasardhës i zhupanit të Zetës, Vojisllavi, që e kishte pushtuar Shkodrën dhe kishte vendosë slinë e tij aty. Mihali ishte në luftë me Biznatin. Për këtë i kërkoi ndihmë Papës së Romës në luftë kundër Bizantit dhe kurorëzimin mbret e, si kundërshpërblim, i ofroj atij hapjen e një peshkopate katolike në Tivar. Papa i tërehqur nga ideja se mund të krijonte një kishë katolike në këtë rajon të Ballkanit i pranoi kërkesat e Mihalit dhe kështu më 1077 u hap edhe peshkopata e Tivarit.

----------


## Hyllien

Kush qenkan keto aresye ordinere more Seminarist. Nuk te lejohet ty si njeri shume fetar te flasesh me te tilla terma me Katoliket. Ky shkrim eshte fondamentalist me synime percarese, sepse dihet mire se kush eshte Gjergj Fishta dhe se sa e kan dashur Shqiptaret. Mua sme intereson fare se ckan bere te huajt, di qe Katoliket Shqiptare kan mbrojtur me NDER identietin e tyre kombetar, dhe kjo me intereson. Po te shikosh dhe shkrimet e orthodhoksit me te madh Shqiptar, Imzot Fan Noli, do ta shikosh mire se 1) kush eshte feja e pare 2) kultura e debatit dhe do thoja mendjehapesira qe ty te mungon, pasi i shef gjerat vetem bardh e zi. Un spo them te shikosh me ngjyra, sepse per nje tip si ti eshte dicka e pamundur, po te pakten shikoi me sfondet e ketyre dy ngjyrave.

----------


## Labeati

Besoj se asht humbje kohe e energjish me u marre me percartjet e baletes, se per seminaristin dihet cdo te thote pa filluar te flase.

Thjesht nje kujtese ketij tellallit te baletes, qe te fuse ne perdorim edhe trurin e vet dhe jo vetem luges e Abdiut.

Kleri katolik shqiptar ka qene gjithmone ne anen e popullit shqiptar kundra cdo pushtuesi turk apo sllav. Dokumentet e para ne gjuhen tone i kemi nga ky kler me financimin e vatikanit dhe posacerisht papes, Klementi dhe te tjereve mbas.
Ai "tradhtari" i madh P.Bogdani na la ne gjuhen shqipe "Ceten e Profetenve" dhe disa poezi, nderkohe qe ne vitet 1600 perkrahu luften kunder pushtuesve turq dhe paska bere tradhti se 400 vjet para Ismail Qemalit kerkoi largimin e turqve.

Kleri katolik ishte i vetmi qe zhvilloi gjuhen, shkollen e letersine shqipe deri ne shek XIX. At GJ,Fishta ishte kryetar i Kongresit te drejtshkrimit, dhe imzot L.Bumci kryetar i Konf Paqes ne Paris, ku diplomacia e Vatikanit e shpetoi shtetin shqiptar nga planet Ruso-Franko_Italo-Greke qe ishin shtete fituese.

Ato marrinat per 2 rryma jan budallallek sepse per gjithe aktivitetin patriotik paret i ka pague Vatikani (Papa) se kisha shqiptare jetonte malesh e perndjekun dhe pa te ardhuna.

Turqit e greket kurre nuk kane lejue libra shqip as nuk e kane njofte eksistencen e kombit shqiptar deri mbas 1912, por prej tyre muslimanet konsideroheshin turq dhe ortodokset greke.

tash po e mbylli se as kaq rreshta nuk i meriton Haxhi Qamil Abdi Baleta, ish-komunisti e spiuni i Enverit ne OKB ne vitet '70. Nacionalist mbas pilafit.

----------


## Seminarist

Problemi eshte asnje prej jush ketu nuk hedh dot poshte as GABIMET, lere me saktesite e shkrimit te Baletes. Kjo per arsyen e thjeshte sepse simpatia juaj ndaj katolikeve e perendimin e ka burimin tek me teper tek hyrjet neper ambasada per te kaluar ne perendimin e qyteteruar, se sa tek njohjet konkrete historike.


Te shqyrtojme pyetjen e rolit te Romes, ne lidhje me Rome Shqiperi, edhe Rome Europe perendimore, ne lidhje me ceshtjet e pavaresise edhe njohjes se sovranitetit politik, gjeografik, gjuhesor, me pas do te arrijme te kuptojme natyren e te qenit pozotiv te Romes ne lidhje me shqiptaret.


Logjikisht Roma perderisa eshte nje kompleks religjiozo-politik me shtysa te forta ekspansioni politik fetar, nuk ka se si te perjashtohet nga bota e intrigave, ku miresine e percakton interesi edhe vetem interesi, kryesisht ai politik.

Keshtu qe Roma nuk ka se si ta kete dashte Shqipnine per syte e bukur te vet...

----------


## Seminarist

Aq me teper qe une, me kundershtimin tim ndaj katolikeve, nuk i theksoj ndasive kombetare, perkundrazi, jam per tolerance te te gjitha feve, aq me teper atyre kombetare, por po ashtu ve ne dukje kontekstet historike qe kane krijuar polaritete te ndryshme, aq sa po shkojne drejt miteve....

Zeri i Abdi Baletes, sado qe eshte me teper i nje komentatori, e jo historiani te mirefillte, me gjithe sharjet e tij, i duhet (edhe ketij forumi), per ta vleresuar historine pare nga te gjitha kendveshtrimet.

----------


## Hyllien

Ti na qenke per tolerance ? Po pse hap tema gjarpinjsh atehere tek forumi i Bibles ? 
Pse hap tema kundra Evangjelistave dhe Protestanteve tek FORUMI I BIBLES? Secili te besoj ku te doje, edhe tek shkurrja po deshi.

Sa per dokumenta, do te keshilloja te shikoje mire se kush e shkruan se cfare feje ka ne pashaporte e kush e politizon fene ne kete mijevjecar te ri qe jemi. Mos u merr me epoken e gurit, ato jane kerkuar falje, dhe sic te thashe si njeri fetar ti duhet ta dish mire qe te gabosh eshte njerezore e te falesh eshte hyjnore. Megjithate e kuptoj pse nuk mund te fali dot nje njeri si ti, sepse as tek gabimi naiv nuk je, e as tek hyjnorja, gjeja vete vetes se ku ndodhesh. 

Abdi Baleta eshte nje kriminel i integritetit intelektual, nje person qe vetem percan me synime te errta, nuk eshte person i besuar, persona te besuar jane shkrimet e murgjve Italian e Francez, dhe te Katolikeve Kroat, qe ne sot i marrim per baze kur flasim me plot krenari se jemi ILIR.

E cpuna ka Kisha Katolike te na mbroj identitetin ? Ja te themi se ka interesa me na kthyer, sepse paskena qene Orthodhoks qysh para lindjes se Krishterimit(sic flasim me naivitetim me te madh disa ketu), atehere me mire me u kthy andej, se sa me rene pre e poshterimit dhe vrasjes se Grekeve e Serbeve qe vazhdojne deri tani.

Ti Seminarist nuk ke jetu ne Itali, ndersa un kam jetu 3 vjet, jo vetem atje, po dhe vere per vere ne Greqi. I di mire diferencat prandaj kujdes ku hedh rrena ketu se Shqiptaret qe te marrin dokumenta duhet te ikin ne kishe. Ne itali njerez si Adel Smithi hedhin Papen ne gjyq e nuk e can njeri koken, tolerance fetare, "pluralizem" i mirfillte ne sensin me modern qe ekziston, prandaj mos i njollos katoliket me politike, te pakten jo ne ket mijevjecar te ri, dhe keto 60 vitet e fundit.

*Edhe mos na i mba shume ison Grekeve(apo do qe te hapet dhe i teme tjeter me urrejetjen e tyre, sepse edhe ato nuk rrine shume mbrapa Serbve jo), se edhe mbas ndeshjes se futbollit ku u  plagosen 100 Shqiptar e u therr nje djal i ri, doli bishopi, jo prifti i thjeshte, por bishopi i Selanikut e tha qe e kane fajin Shqiptaret. Sdi un te dali Papa ne olimpiade, apo ne ndeshje futbolli, as ndonje prift, nese dalin dalin per mesazhe paqeje, jo per ndyrsirlleqe te tilla dhe shpifje te tilla.*

Thuj tani qe mu sme intereson futbolli me ate atdhedashurine tende qe ke, por mire qe ste intereson futbolli, por deklarata gjesti ne vetvete si te duket ?
Po te jap 1 jave kohe te mendohesh per justifikim ksaj rradhe se do ta kesh pak te veshtire te gjesh nje bindes, jo per mua jo, as per te tjeret, por per veten tate.

----------


## Seminarist

Cyclotomic,

une jo me kot te kam thene ty se ti ke disa veti tipike, qe midis te tjerash te bejne ty te paafte per te mbikeqyrur forume te tilla.

1. Forumet fetare kane ne themel te tyre pervec mesimeve shpirterore, edhe dallimet doktrinore midis grupimeve te ngjashme brenda nje feje.

Historia fetare eshte e tejetmbushur nga nje debat i tille, aq sa, po deshe ta dish, Shen Joan Gojearti u shpreh se po te mos ishin heretiket (dmth ata qe ndryshuan doktrinat, edhe perballjet qe iu be ketyre ndryshimeve), Dhiata e Re as qe do te ish kanonizuar fare si nje liber i vecante me 27 letra, pasi nuk do te kish nevoje.

Kane qene pikerisht debatet fetare midis grupimeve te krishtera ato qe kane bere te domosdoshme kanonizimin e atij Libri.
Keshtu qe debati fetar, mbi dallimet fetare edhe konvertimet, nuk mund te futet fare ne predikime percarese sikurse kerkon ta ngjyrosesh ti.


Se dyti, tema gjarperinjsh jane hapur e do hapen gjithnje, e kjo ka filluar qe me Biblen, persa kohe do te kete te ligj mbi ket dhe.

Mos haro, se ne mos ti, nje nga moderatoret pa lajmeruar fare (rregulli nr1 i edukates, zhvendos nje teme nga nje forum, ne nje forum me kontekst tjeter, vetem e vetem qe te krijoje perplasje, e me pas po arbitrarisht ta fshije temen, edhe ky ishe TI)


PERCARRJE fetare eshte kur dikush ben dallim prioritetesh jetesore, apo te drejtash humane ne baze te fese. A mund te me thuash ti mua se ku e kam bere une nje gje te tille? Ndersa ti PO, e ke bere, qe kur me thua se une nuk mundem te postoj fotografi shenjtoresh ortodokse, pasi keta jane greke, rumune, sllave e JO shqiptare.....prandaj nuk prite derisa ma fshive temen.





Tjeter,


une mendimin e Abdi Baletes, per te cilin thashe qe eshte komentator historie e jo historian, e vlersoj, pasi ai eshte nje mendim unik. Lloji i kesaj literature nuk mund te gjendet ne Shqiperi.


Se treti, Abdi Baleta do apo s'do njeri eshte mendim qe perfaqeson, si per mire e si per keq, nje pjese esenciale te kombit, ate te krahut musliman, keshtu qe shkrimet e tij ose duhen hedhur poshte me fakte konkrete, ose me mire mos te flase njeri duke e damkosur shkurt se eshte fondamentalist.


Une them qe Abdi Baleta, sado qe eshte i ashper e gjykues dritshkurter, esencialisht ka te drejte ne shume nga pikat qe ai diskuton.


_____________



Tjeter,

une nuk merrem me diskutime te tipit me pelqen Italia para Greqise, meqe si emigrant kam eksperienca te ndryshme....

nje e pare e tille eshte padituri e mirefillte.

Nuk kam thene asnjehere se Greqia nuk ka probleme te kompleksitetit nacional, por se ato duhen pare ne kontekstin gjeopolitik, ne te cilin po te kishte ndodhur te gjendej edhe Italia, do te kishte bere te njejten gje.


Vecse, si emigrant, lerme te te them disa eksperienca personale, jo ne Itali:


Mua, kur kam bere ndere tek italianet....e jo enje e dy, pasi me kane pyetur se nga jam, edhe kane mare vesh qe jam shqiptar, jane habitur duke me thene se si ka mundesi se: shqiptaret jane harbute!


ndersa italiani me i mire, mu shpreh se Shqiperia sipas tij nuk ishte vecse nje koloni historike e Italise.

----------


## Hyllien

> Cyclotomic,
> 
> une jo me kot te kam thene ty se ti ke disa veti tipike, qe midis te tjerash te bejne ty te paafte per te mbikeqyrur forume te tilla.
> 
> 1. Forumet fetare kane ne themel te tyre pervec mesimeve shpirterore, edhe dallimet doktrinore midis grupimeve te ngjashme brenda nje feje.
> 
> Historia fetare eshte e tejetmbushur nga nje debat i tille, aq sa, po deshe ta dish, Shen Joan Gojearti u shpreh se po te mos ishin heretiket (dmth ata qe ndryshuan doktrinat, edhe perballjet qe iu be ketyre ndryshimeve), Dhiata e Re as qe do te ish kanonizuar fare si nje liber i vecante me 27 letra, pasi nuk do te kish nevoje.
> 
> Kane qene pikerisht debatet fetare midis grupimeve te krishtera ato qe kane bere te domosdoshme kanonizimin e atij Libri.
> Keshtu qe debati fetar, mbi dallimet fetare edhe konvertimet, nuk mund te futet fare ne predikime percarese sikurse kerkon ta ngjyrosesh ti.


Seminarist, 
e para punes ky eshte forumi i fese se Shqiptarit e jo se ckane bere Krishteret ne vite e ne shekuj. Nese ke qef me ju fut teologjise shko hap tema te tjera tek forumi i Bibles kundra Protestanteve a ku di un tjeter.





> Se dyti, tema gjarperinjsh jane hapur e do hapen gjithnje, e kjo ka filluar qe me Biblen, persa kohe do te kete te ligj mbi ket dhe.
> 
> Mos haro, se ne mos ti, nje nga moderatoret pa lajmeruar fare (rregulli nr1 i edukates, zhvendos nje teme nga nje forum, ne nje forum me kontekst tjeter, vetem e vetem qe te krijoje perplasje, e me pas po arbitrarisht ta fshije temen, edhe ky ishe TI)


Un paskam levizur teme? Jo, un nuk levize tema me krijuar perplasje. Perpara se te visha un ne ket cep forumi, ketu vetem sharje kishte nese te kujtohet. Shko tani e shif larmishmerine e antareve qe marrin pjese, qe i subjektohen edhe trulavazhimit tend disa raste. Per ket ti, si njeri qe ke qef me percu mesazhe fetare, duhet te me falenderosh 100 here, sepse tani nuk je duke bere monolog me vetveten, por me dhjetra njerez te tjere qe kan bagazh intelektuale. 

Shume here mendoj qe do ishte mire te te lija te beje monolog, se sa tani qe vetem kritikon dhe nuk pranon azgje, edhe gjerat me flagrante. 




> PERCARRJE fetare eshte kur dikush ben dallim prioritetesh jetesore, apo te drejtash humane ne baze te fese. A mund te me thuash ti mua se ku e kam bere une nje gje te tille? Ndersa ti PO, e ke bere, qe kur me thua se une nuk mundem te postoj fotografi shenjtoresh ortodokse, pasi keta jane greke, rumune, sllave e JO shqiptare.....prandaj nuk prite derisa ma fshive temen.


Ketu eshte forumi i fese se Shqiptarit, tek forumi i bibles ik posto shenjtor. Si do beheshe ketu nese filloheshe e postoheshin fotografi te hoxhallareve palestinez bie fjala, bashkangjitur kjo me kontributin Arab ne Shqiperi, qe dihet se ka nje kontribut, pasi me mijera njerez shkojne e studiojne falas andeja. 

Ketu ke nje teme poshte qe mua me nxorren Musliman  :buzeqeshje: , vetem sepse e lashe ate tema atje. Ne 2 jave mund te kem fshire me qindra postime e sharje te ndryshme, u perjashtuan dhe dy antar etj etj. Tani si sta pash ty un fytyren e tolerances tek ajo teme ? Apo nuk u fute se nuk i fut hundet atje ku nuk te intereson ty ? 

Un sdo rri te te tregoj shkrimet qe ke bere me nickun tjeter Seminarist Klodi ... mos harro se ke shume me ate nick... nje miniere xhevairesh, dhe un si qellim nuk kam diskretitimin e antareve, sepse po ta kisha nuk do isha ne ket pozite tani. Ti kaq gje se kupton, sepse i bazon cdo gje qe mendon tek aparencat, tek tema ime per Kishen Serbe, tek denimi qe un i bej Grekeve etj etj.




> Tjeter,
> 
> 
> une mendimin e Abdi Baletes, per te cilin thashe qe eshte komentator historie e jo historian, e vlersoj, pasi ai eshte nje mendim unik. Lloji i kesaj literature nuk mund te gjendet ne Shqiperi.
> 
> 
> Se treti, Abdi Baleta do apo s'do njeri eshte mendim qe perfaqeson, si per mire e si per keq, nje pjese esenciale te kombit, ate te krahut musliman, keshtu qe shkrimet e tij ose duhen hedhur poshte me fakte konkrete, ose me mire mos te flase njeri duke e damkosur shkurt se eshte fondamentalist.
> 
> 
> ...


Dmth ti vlereson Abdi Baleten, dhe nuk vlereson ato qindra shkrime qe te kam sjellur nga universitetete Amerikane, apo te shume studiusve te tjere Evropjane, gjykatesa , analista etj, per dhunen e kishes Serbe ? 

E kupton tani pse un them qe je percares apo jo? Apo duhet me ta thone me greqisht ty qe te kuptosh ?




> Tjeter,
> 
> une nuk merrem me diskutime te tipit me pelqen Italia para Greqise, meqe si emigrant kam eksperienca te ndryshme....
> 
> nje e pare e tille eshte padituri e mirefillte.
> 
> Nuk kam thene asnjehere se Greqia nuk ka probleme te kompleksitetit nacional, por se ato duhen pare ne kontekstin gjeopolitik, ne te cilin po te kishte ndodhur te gjendej edhe Italia, do te kishte bere te njejten gje.
> 
> 
> ...


Mos e krahaso Italine me Greqine se do qeshi dynjaja, ose do qaj, varet sa dru kurrizit kane henger ne Greqi. Nuk vritet Shqiptar cdo 2 jave ne Itali nga dora e nje Greku, kete ta kesh te qarte, sepse Italia eshte shtet demokratik. Ka individa qe mendojne sic thua ti, po sma merr mendja ta kesh taku Italianin me te mire ti, sepse per ty nuk ka italian te mire. Un hap teme per Kishen Serbe, ti shkon e me diskretiton katoliket mua atje. Nuk je ne gjendje te besh asnje lloj debati konstruktiv, por vetem destruktiv. Ndersa ne Itali prifti del per te ulur gjakrat, ne Greqi pas ndeshjes, prifti del dhe akuzon Shqiptaret, edhe pse njeri u vra, disa u therren, 100 te plagosur dhe 10 ne gjendje koma. 



Pash nerin, here tjeter mos na harxho kohe me tu pergjigj me gjera qe i di mire shume vete po nuk do qe ti zbatosh.

----------


## Seminarist

Or Cyclo

ti me thu se une hap tema percarese tek forumi i Bibles (jo tek forumi feja edhe kombi), ndersa une tu pergjigja se debatet fetare edhe konvertimet midis tyre vetem tek percarje kombetare nuk futen per arsyet qe ti shpreha me siper.

Ti pergjigjesh se jemi tek forumi feja edhe kombi - kur nuk po behet fjale per ket gje! Si te te mar vesh une ty?

 postuar nga Cyclo




> Ti na qenke per tolerance ? Po pse hap tema gjarpinjsh atehere tek forumi i Bibles ? 
> Pse hap tema kundra Evangjelistave dhe Protestanteve tek FORUMI I BIBLES? Secili te besoj ku te doje, edhe tek shkurrja po deshi.



nuk po vazhdoj me gjate, se nuk ia vlen! Jam shume dakort qe kot sa te zgjatemi bashke.


Sa per Itali, lerme te te kujtoj se VRASJA me e TURPSHME qe u eshte bere shqiptareve ne 60 vjet ka ndodhur ne Otranto ndaj vlonjavete e foshnjave te tyre prej ITALIANEVE


__________-

Lerme te te shtoj edhe kete:


Ne Eu.perendimore gjen shume italiane jugore qe bejne punet me te uleta qe mund te ekzistojne, e edhe pse nuk marin me shume se per te njejten pune ne Itali veriore, preferojne ta bejne kete pune jo atje. Pse? Per shkak te racizmit Veri Jug!

Kur nje komb ka kaq racizem brenda vetes, nuk ka se si te mos kete me te huajt, ne mos nuk u eshte shkelur ende kalloja ekonomike apo e parase edhe rendit publik.


Ketu une nuk kam pare AS edhe NJE grek qe te laje pjatat, te fshije rruget etj etj, pasi nuk greqi se ben dot kete pune se e perbuzin greket.

----------


## Hyllien

> Or Cyclo
> 
> ti me thu se une hap tema percarese tek forumi i Bibles (jo tek forumi feja edhe kombi), ndersa une tu pergjigja se debatet fetare edhe konvertimet midis tyre vetem tek percarje kombetare nuk futen per arsyet qe ti shpreha me siper.
> 
> Ti pergjigjesh se jemi tek forumi feja edhe kombi - kur nuk po behet fjale per ket gje! Si te te mar vesh une ty?
> 
>  postuar nga Cyclo
> 
> 
> ...


Ajo nuk qe fare vrasje e *qeverise* Italiane, e ke shume gabim. Ata ndihmuan financiarisht qe te gjindeshin trupat. Faji qe i Sal Berishes me shoke qe i lishin skafistat me nis dynjane edhe ne mes te dallgeve te nates. Eshte e vertete qe i ra anija, po nuk i ra *Vatikani* e aq me teper ndonje politikan Seminarist, aq me teper nuk i shtyn Kisha Katolike te tilla gjera. Italia gjate ketyre viteve ka pasur nje fluks emigrantesh aq sa eshte popullsia e Greqise kshu qe mos ngaterro gje. 

ti ke qef te futesh ne keto rrethe vicioze politike-fe, sepse ti konceptin gjithmone per Katoliket e ke si Vatikani-Shtet, edhe pse gjerat kane ndryshuar tashme.

Aty ne fund ke bere nje autogol qesharak, e shef sec ar thua per grekun apo jo ? Grekut ja lejne emigranteve pa letra keto pune Seminarist, leqe ekonomia greke nuk mund te krahasohet me Italine dhe llojshmeria e punes se ekonomise italiane qe eshte ne G8. Mos krahaso gjera te tilla Greqi-Itali nga perspektiva ekonomike se do te qeshi dynjaja. 

Sa per rracizmin Veri Jug, ky nuk eshte rracizem, ti historine nuk e di hic te Italianve. Italia jugut ka dashur te shkeputeshe dhe te bashkoheshe me Ameriken pas luftes boterore, sepse dihet qe ishin te varfer. Fenomeni mafje qe lindi ne Itali pikerisht per ket pune lindi, ishte Papa ai qe i ka bashkuar Italianet bashke sidomos ky i fundit qe ka shkuar me dhjetra here ne jug. Urrejtja Veri-Jug e italise nuk mund te krahasohet me ate cfare kemi ne SHqiptaret ne nivelin e opinioneve. 

Shiko Seminarist ,
un ta permenda forumin e Bibles, se kur ti hap tema te tilla atje, imagjino cben ne ket forum ketu. Pse mi sjell argumentat verdalle e i shmangesh ? Edhe i her ta thash, un me ty sdo merrem te te gjej xhevairet qe ke me nikun Klodi.Ujku qimen e nderron po zakonin se harron themi ne... kshu dhe ti, ke ndryshu stilin vetem, po ne esence po ai njeri je.

----------


## Agim Bardhi

Po mos na trego gjithcka mbi prejardhjen tende, se ti po na dilke me grek se greket. Kalos irthes e benvenuto e greko-italiani me i famshem i forumit. 

Ti thua se nuk i urren ortodokset. Atehere si ka mundesi qe te na kundershtosh vazhdimisht ne forumsave ortodokse e tu thuash gjithmone "Amen" atyre katolike? 

Ne nuk po tregojme aspak arrogance. Arroganca nuk perkufizohet me ate c'ka nuk te pelqen ty. Na i dergo fjalet e tua me mesazhe private, qe t'i postojme ne me emrin tone e atehere do te arrish qe ta luftosh arrogancen. 

Ti thua se nuk je kunder Kishes Ortodokse, por kunder grekeve e serbeve. Ne qe po te flasin nuk jemi as greke e as serbe, bile jemi me shqiptare se ty e dime me mire se ty shqip e nuk harrojme asnje "ë" fundore apo apostrofe e ne gramatike kemi me shume superioritet. Nuk besoj se ke nevoje per argumente per kete pasi cdo gje eshte me shkrim e duket vete. Mos meso shume gjuhe te huaja o burre i dheut se do na harrosh shqipen. E megjithese i numerove, me duket se une di ca gjuhe me teper se ti. 

Prandaj o vella shqiptar, mos na ther edhe ti sic bene serbet duke na prere kokat, fshire temat e perjashtuar nga forumi.

----------


## Hyllien

> Po mos na trego gjithcka mbi prejardhjen tende, se ti po na dilke me grek se greket. Kalos irthes e benvenuto e greko-italiani me i famshem i forumit. 
> 
> Ti thua se nuk i urren ortodokset. Atehere si ka mundesi qe te na kundershtosh vazhdimisht ne forumsave ortodokse e tu thuash gjithmone "Amen" atyre katolike? 
> 
> Ne nuk po tregojme aspak arrogance. Arroganca nuk perkufizohet me ate c'ka nuk te pelqen ty. Na i dergo fjalet e tua me mesazhe private, qe t'i postojme ne me emrin tone e atehere do te arrish qe ta luftosh arrogancen. 
> 
> Ti thua se nuk je kunder Kishes Ortodokse, por kunder grekeve e serbeve. Ne qe po te flasin nuk jemi as greke e as serbe, bile jemi me shqiptare se ty e dime me mire se ty shqip e nuk harrojme asnje "ë" fundore e ne gramatike kemi me shume superioritet. Nuk besoj se ke nevoje per argumente per kete pasi cdo gje eshte me shkrim e duket vete.
> 
> Prandaj o vella shqiptar, mos na ther edhe ti sic bene serbet duke na prere kokat, fshire temat e perjashtuar nga forumi.


Janina ka qene dhe eshte e banuar nga Shqiptar, ato toka kane qene Shqiptare, ske pse te me quash Grek tani, e tja fillosh nje ironi qe tashme bie ere kur perseritet kaq ere, behet bajat.

Agim me vjen keq po sme nifke hic.
Shko shif temat tek forumi Pyetje per Besimtaret, shko shiko atje shkrimet e mia, dhe pastaj hajde flit per mua. Un Katolikeve nuk i them Amen, skam pse ti them amen fare, un i them amen atyre qe kane kontribuar per Shqiperine, i them Amen Fan Nolit me shoke, Gjergj Fishtes, Naim Frasherit, Papakristo Negovanit, e shume te tjere.

Perpara se ta bazosh gjykimin tend ne aparenca(eikasia), do beje mire te shikoje me shume nga shkrimet e mia rreth Krishterimit ne pergjithesi. Un amen si them as katolikut as orthodhoksit, un kam lexuar dhe besoj se ne Shqiperi Krishterimi ka qene Apostolik, i predikuar nga apostujt e pare fare, dhe si i tille nuk duhet te kete KURRFARE NUANCA NACIONALISTE-POLITIKE etj etj qe i bashkangjiten sot.

----------


## Hyllien

Ja dhe ku me ke qysh 5 vjec bashke me vellain tim.
E keni shume gabim qe keni fillu ket kryqzate ndaj meje.

----------


## Labeati

> dua te kundershtoj ate qe tha Labeati, se ishte Papa ai qe e zgjidhi qesen per ceshtjen kombetare ne rezistencen antiotomane. I sugjeroj Labeatit te lexoje jo larg por historine e klases se tete te tetevjecares dhe do te shikoje se shuma qe i dha Papa Skenderbeut ishte qesharake. Nuk e di ku e ka bere filloren ai e si ka qene niveli ne ate zone. Papa nuk u kursye ne tituj e kurore, por kur erdhi fjala per hapjen e portofolit, ishte i zene.


Ti mund te duash shume gjera o Ago po faktet jane kokeforte. neqoftese ke ardhur te na prezantosh ne forum me historine e Enverit per pioneret e Enverit te klases se 8te me duket se nuk mjafton.
Bie fjala si ortodoks qe hiqesh sikur te lexoje Historine e Skenderbeut botim i II i F>S.NOlit mbase do mesoje dicka me shume.

Po meqe Vatikani nuk e paska financuar Gj.Kastriotin kush e financoi atehere dhe sa? Se lufta me perandorine me te fuqishme te kohes per 25 vjesht rresht kishte shpenzime e nuk behej me urata more Agim historiku, se mos na behesh Agim Komiku me keto brockulla. Megjithate na i trego se nga u financuar Skenderbeu atehere. Se mos na dale nga taksat vendore se 25 vjet shkretime ne 2 pare vend qe ishte Shqiperia nuk ma ha mendja te perballonin 25 vjet lufte apo jo?

Papa, Alfonsi i Napolit dhe kohen e fundit Venediku ishin te vetmit miq  te vendit qe kontribuan financiarisht dhe ushtarakisht ne ate kohe.
Papa edhe moralisht me tituj qe sot te duken pa rendesi, por qe perhapen famen ne Europe dhe krijuan perkrahje ne cdo vend.

Tashti na trego edhe per kontributin material e moral te udheheqesve ortodokse ne ndihme te Skenderbeut a do gjesh jo kacidhe po as nje rresht ne arkivat greko-sllavo-ortodokse.





> Edhe nese me vone dha dicka me shume, sic insinuon Labeati ne kohen e poeteve katolike, i dha jo per ceshtjen kombetare shqiptare, por per ceshtjen kombetare italiane qe te ndalohej mesymja e turqve drejt Romes e Vatikanit.


Ja edhe mosmirnjohja tipike ortodokse.
O Agush, nga shek 17-18 e mbrapa nuk kishte me rrezik osman per Europen e as Italine. Dhe  Papa more injorant (ne kuptimin e mosdijes) eshte akuzuar si armik i ceshtjes kombetare italiane, sepse ishte kunder bashkimit garibaldin te Italise.
Mandej per c'Itali e ke fjalen, veriun austriak, Mbreterine e Napolit apo ke?

Kurre vatikani nuk ka nderhyre si kishe ne favor te nje kombi e ne kurriz te nje tjetriu.
Mos e ngaterron me kishat ortodokse qe po shqyhen si qente mes vetes greke/bullgare/maqedone e serbe per interesa nacional e per turp te dynjase.

Tashti edhe dicka:
Nuk degjova ndonje pergjigje pyetjes se Cyclos se si e qysh peshkopi grek na nxjerr fajtore shqiptaret per dhunen k/ tyre ne Greqi? A i ka hije ketij bariu te Zotit qe ne vend te merret me qetesimin e gjendjes, e tu kerkoje grekeve te permbahe, merret me akuza e ben gjyq kush eshte fajtori?

Kjo ka qene gjithmone kisha ortodokse greke ndaj shqiptareve.

----------


## Labeati

Edhe dicka, se ku kam degjuar kete shprehje, ne nje film shqiptar:

"Mallkuar qofte Agim bardhi dhe bija e tij Shega", kush e gjen per c'film behet fjale dhe nga goja e kujt dalin keto fjale, dhe perse ky mallkim?

Faleminderit

----------


## Seminarist

Labeat, e ke mesuar gabim, pasi shprehja e filmit kamunist ishte Stefan, e jo Agim, Bardhi...nejse...




Ti Labeat duhet te kuptosh mire, se bota ortodokse e kohes se Skenderbeut, ka qene Bizanti perendues, i rrethuar nga te gjitha drejtimet prej turqvet. Ka qene pikerisht ky rrezik i nje kapitullimi te pashmangshem qe e beri madje vete perandorin Bizantin qe te shkoje drejt Koncilit te Firences ne 1435, edhe te pranoje me detyrim politik, te shkele besimin ortodoks, ne menyre qe te mund te mbijetoje politikisht, por qe POPULLI i MADH HEROIK GREK-BIZNATIN nuk e pranoi, preferuan besnikerine ndaj te vertetes se Zotit, para sovranitetit territorial; dhunen islamike para shkaterrimit te pashmangeshem qe do i vinte nga diktatura papiste.

Keshtu qe Skenderbeu nuk ka pas se si te ndihmohej apo edhe te perjetesohej ne veprat bizantine, ne nje kohe kur Bizanti po jepte fryme. Megjithate, po te lexosh Aristidh Kolen, ai thote se Skenderbeu ka qene nje figure popullore nder greko-arvanitasit, shume me pare se sa u be ne Shqiperi........!!!!!!!!!

Keshtu qe Skenderbeu ishte i detyruar politikisht qe te bashkepunonte me papatin edhe fuqite mbreterore neper Itali, qe ne ate kohe ishte Napoli.

Kjo gje e ka shtyre Skenderbeun madje edhe qe te perqafoje katolicizmin duke rruajtur ritin familjar te vet, ate ortodoks, duke u kthyer keshtu ne Unit.

Ne ka bere mire ne kete drejtim, neve nuk mund ta gjykojme me siguri, vetem Zoti do ta gjykoje, por nga ana tjeter, sic e njohim neve jeten politike pa Zot, ai ka vepruar drejt. Ne fund te fundit, besimin e ka kompromentuar vete papa per te ruajtur pushtetin fetar-politik, qe kur bashkepunoi me fiset gjermano-franke, duke pranuar te shtoje doktrina te gabuara franke si filiokue, vetem e vetem qe ti kishte ata ne sherbim te vet politik.


_______________


Cyclotomic

kundra teje nuk ka asnje fushate prej ortodoksave, perkundrazi, eshte sheshit qe je ti, ish ortodoksi qe e ke thene vete se je konvertuar ne katolicizem qe ke fushata anti-ortodokse, te cilen ti e sheh te lidhur ngushte me helenizmin edhe sllavizmin. E kjo fushate e jotja e disbalancuar emocionalisht, midis te tjerash, duket qe tek disbalanca e madhesise e germave qe ti perdor ne firmen tende.

Por une personalisht mendoj se ti je me teper i zene ne valet rrembyese te moshes tende te re (me te re se tonen), si shume te tjere para teje, te cilat do te kalojne vetem kur ti ta perplasesh koken pas tyre, sic ka ndodhur me ata para teje. E keshtu vjen nje moshe ku ti piqesh, gje qe do te thote qe bie ne paqtim e ekuiliber edhe me kontradiktat qe ke brenda vetes.

----------

